#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-31
<xiaomei> Hi, hôm nay nghỉ Tết hết roài, room vắng teo
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-01
<CoconutCrab> forum hài ta
<CoconutCrab> 2 acc cũ của mình thì bị del rồi
<CoconutCrab> reg acc mới thì ếch thaya meo đâu
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-02
<truongpham> alo
<truongpham> sao minh vao trang ubuntu-vn.org khong duoc vay cac ban ?
<CoconutC1ab> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<CoconutC1ab> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<truongpham> alo
<truongpham> cac ban cho minh hoi xiu
<zj3t3mju> :-/
<zj3t3mju> giờ này ở nhà đón giao thừa đê
<zj3t3mju> lên đây làm giề
<truongpham> thì đang ở nhà
<truongpham> :(
<zj3t3mju> :|
<truongpham> sao trang ubuntu-vn.org minh vao khong duoc nhi ?
<truongpham> bi 3 hom nay roi
<zj3t3mju> truongpham: nghỉ tết mà
<truongpham> trang web cũng nghỉ á :o
<zj3t3mju> năm rồi cũng thế thì phải :D
<truongpham> tính vào kiếm vài tut :(
<truongpham> à
<truongpham> cho mình hỏi chứ làm sao gõ tiếng việt trong pidgin
<truongpham> mình cài scim rồi
<truongpham> truefont cũng có
<zj3t3mju> mấy cái kia gõ bình thường á?
<truongpham> uh
<truongpham> như xchat nè
<truongpham> office hay text thì gõ bình thường
<zj3t3mju> ngộ nhỉ
<truongpham> mình thử chuyển mấy bảng mã khác unicode cũng không được
<zj3t3mju> truongpham: thế trong pidgin khi gõ có hiện tượng gì?
<truongpham> không có hiện tượng gì hết
<truongpham> chẳng hạn chữ "à"
<truongpham> thì ra "af"
<truongpham> :(
<truongpham> nói chung là không gõ dấu được
<zj3t3mju> truongpham: scim-unikey hay scim-m17n?
<truongpham> a
<truongpham> a
<truongpham> hix
<truongpham> đi luôn rồi
<truongpham> :((
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-03
<CoconutCrab> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<ubuntor1321> a oi
<ubuntor1321> cho e hoi sao e ko vao dc ubuntu-vn.org
<ubuntor1321> vao quen roi bi h` ko vao dc nua ko bit tim thong tin dau ca?
<CoconutCrab> ờ, máy chủ và admin nghỉ tết
<CoconutCrab> :3
<ubuntor1321> e moi sd u thoi
<ubuntor1321> hic
<ubuntor1321> hi`
<ubuntor1321> tuong may chu? bi DDOS
<ubuntor1321> hoa ra ko fai?
<ubuntor1321> may wa'
<ubuntor1321> thui danh cho` wa tet vay
<CoconutCrab> uh huh :3
<ubuntor1321> ah` e dang muon tim hieu? them ve ngon ngu python va C++
<ubuntor1321> khong bit anh co tai lieu nao ve 2 ngon ngu do ko vay?
<v0ld3m0rt> ubuntor1321, ban. doc. dc tieng' anh k0 ?
<ubuntor1321> cung tam tam thoi
<v0ld3m0rt> cho` 1 ti'
<ubuntor1321> du? de? hieu?
<ubuntor1321> vang
<v0ld3m0rt> blog http://noobtolinux.blogspot.com rat' nhieu` ebook, huong' dan~
<v0ld3m0rt> linux nao` cung~ nhu nhau het' thui
<CoconutCrab> python -> #vithon
<CoconutCrab> cả hai đều có cả đống trên mạng
<CoconutCrab> C++ thì đọc thinking in C++
<ubuntor1321> vang
<CoconutCrab> python thì đọc tutorial của nó thôi
<CoconutCrab> viết tốt
<ubuntor1321> ]e cung moi tim hieu thoi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<ubuntor1321> thanhks anh he
<ubuntor1321> bb e out day
<v0ld3m0rt> ban. dung dc c / c++ tren win duoc. thi` dung` tren nix cung duoc.
<v0ld3m0rt> k0 co j
<ubuntor1321> a wen
<ubuntor1321> treb u thi dung IDE nao la tot nhat vay a?
<v0ld3m0rt> c/c++ thi` dung` xwpe di
<v0ld3m0rt> y xi` borland c
<v0ld3m0rt> quen roi` thi` choi mingw32, codeblock
<v0ld3m0rt> hay eclipse
<CoconutCrab> gedit
<v0ld3m0rt> scite, geany, ddd
<xiaomei> Năm mới, chào mọi người :)
<CoconutCrab> D:
<CoconutCrab> @pin
<CoconutCrab> @ping
<ubot2> pong
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-04
<CoconutC1ab> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<ubuntor8269> vào ubuntu vn
<ubuntor8269> bằng link nào
<ubuntor8269> hả các bạn
<van7hu> tet
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-05
<firestork> trang chu voi forum dao nay sao vay cac nac
<firestork> khong vao duoc
<afterlastangel> ><
<nobawk> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<CoconutCrab> afterlastangel: bớ
<afterlastangel> sao
<afterlastangel> CoconutCrab: :-ss
<CoconutCrab> ờ xem nào
<CoconutCrab> trước hết là 2 cái acc cũ của mình trên forum mất tích
<CoconutCrab> thứ 2 là mình reg acc mới thì nhéo thấy mail kích hoạt đâu
<CoconutCrab> thứ 3 là ubuntu-vn nghỉ tết
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> wf
<afterlastangel> ừ
<afterlastangel> Thứ nhất + thứ 2
<afterlastangel> thì
<afterlastangel> phải đợi nó chạy lại mới biết
<afterlastangel> =))
<afterlastangel> thứ 3
<afterlastangel> server cháy ổ cứng nữa rồi
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> ...
<afterlastangel> có server mới nhưng đợi ông Khanh về có key mới đổi DNS được
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> ( : |
<CoconutCrab> cháy nhéo gì cháy nhắm thê?
<afterlastangel> ai biết
<afterlastangel> 1 năm cháy 3,4 lần
<afterlastangel> :-ss
<CoconutCrab> xem con gì củ hành HDD to vậy?
<CoconutCrab> gắn tản nhiệt ni tơ lỏng vào
<CoconutCrab> D:
<afterlastangel> cái www.tangthuvien.com
<afterlastangel> đủ hành cái server chưa
<afterlastangel> :-ss
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-06
<genosis> alo
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-30
<vubuntor278> ban oi dung Linux thi co bi nhiem virus khong
<CoconutCrab> ít đến không
<vubuntor278> vay khong can phai cai dat antivirus phai k?
<CoconutCrab> ờm
<vubuntor278> nhung ma neu usb cua minh co virus thi co the diet duoc bang Linux khong
<CoconutCrab> có
<CoconutCrab> shift del
<vubuntor278> vay se xoa toan bo du lieu trong usb ma
<CoconutCrab> xem con nào là vi dút thì shift del nó
<GeekComp> vi dút =]
<vubuntor827> help ạ :( có ai ko ạ
<vubuntor827> giúp em với ạ gấp quá :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor827: sắp chết chưa mà gấp ?
<vubuntor827> a có thể giúp em đc ko ạ
<_Tux_> giúp mô ?
<vubuntor827> em gặp
<vubuntor827> khó khăn
<vubuntor827> khi cài ubuntu ạ
<_Tux_> khó khăn gì thì nói ra
<vubuntor827> http://nh3.upanh.com/b4.s3.d4/c18395252841e1fee29e31de3aa84684_40416893.untitled.png  các anh có thể xem ảnh và giúp em đc ko ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor827: Windows ?
<_Tux_> checksum iso file chÆ°a ?
<vubuntor827> dạ rồi ạ :(
<_Tux_> run as administrator chÆ°a ?
<_Tux_> Wubi ấy ?
<vubuntor827> dạ em đã thử hết r ạ
<vubuntor827> em nghĩ là đĩa bị lỗi nên ra hiệu mua 2 cái nữa về sao thử lại cũng hổng đc ạ
<vubuntor827> các anh có cách nào ko ạ :-s
<_Tux_> lulz
<_Tux_> dùng file iso mà cài
<_Tux_> mua đĩa làm gì cho tốn công lại dễ lỗi
<vubuntor827> nghĩa là ko giải nén ra ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor827: vứt file log lên đây coi
<_Tux_> vubuntor827: ...
<_Tux_> có đọc cái này chưa ?
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor827> dạ giờ em đọc tks anh các anh
<vubuntor827> file log ạ
<vubuntor827> chờ em tí
<vubuntor827> vẫn bị :-s
<vubuntor827> em cài bằng wubi :-s
<vubuntor433> hix hix
<vubuntor365> trước tết có bác nào hứa up từ điển lên cho mình đâu rồi :(
<_Tux_> repo ubuntu-vn có mà
<_Tux_> lolz
<_Tux_> !repo
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Ubuntu-VN_Repository
<vubuntor782> may cua em ko co phim cung de bat wifi ma bat bang phan mem di kem theo may (chay windows), nay chay Ubuntu thi ko biet bat bang cach gi :P
<vubuntor365> cứ bấm phím tắt
<vubuntor782> van bam phim tat nhu tren windows a?
<vubuntor782> hic, khong duoc
<_Tux_> bắt wifi bằng phần mềm đi kèm ?
<_Tux_> bật ?
<_Tux_> có nút cứng không ?
<vubuntor782> ko co phim' cung' moi' gay chu'
<vubuntor433> http://nh3.upanh.com/b4.s3.d4/c18395252841e1fee29e31de3aa84684_40416893.untitled.png  có ai giúp em đc lỗi này ko ạ
<GeekComp> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vubuntor782> binh thuong la dung` FN + F8 (de bat wifi cua may Toshiba)
<GeekComp> vubuntor433: cài hẳn vô partition đi bạn
<GeekComp> vubuntor782: cài driver cho wifi chưa
<GeekComp> =]]
<_Tux_> vubuntor782: thì thử dùng nó xem
<_Tux_> không được thì thôi :))
<vubuntor782> :))
<_Tux_> (mặc định wifi nó tự bật lo gì !)
<vubuntor782> may van dang update (moi cai Ubuntu ma a) nen hi vong no se cai driver cho wifi luon
<vubuntor433> http://nh3.upanh.com/b4.s3.d4/c18395252841e1fee29e31de3aa84684_40416893.untitled.png  có ai giúp đc em ko ạ :(
<vubuntor782> hien tai la no bao "wireless is disabled by hardware switch"
<GeekComp> vubuntor433 theo cái đường dẫn vứt cái log lên đây xem nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor433: đọc kĩ cái !bg đi đã
<vubuntor782> thoi de em cho them luc nua xem the nao :))
<_Tux_> rồi làm theo đúng như thế, nếu lỗi thì tính tiếp !
<vubuntor433> @ Geek: vâng anh chờ em 1 tí ạ
<GeekComp> vubuntor433 <-- bẹn này trên facebook hay sao ta
<vubuntor433> @geeck: chờ tí em úp ạ
<vubuntor361> mới bị mất mạng :(
<vubuntor433> up lên đâu đc nhỉ
<vubuntor361> lúc nãy ai chỉ mình cài từ điển đó
<vubuntor361> cài stardict ah bạn tux
<GeekComp> vubuntor361: goldendict cho tiện
<vubuntor361> nhưng mình không cài được các bộ từ điển của goldendict
<vubuntor361> không tìm được từ điển đúng của nó mà cài
<GeekComp> vubuntor361: tải từ điển về trước nếu ko muốn lằng nhằng
<GeekComp> trên repo của u-vn có
<vubuntor433> A Geeck Æ¡i
 * _Tux_ bảo trên repo rồi nhưng có thấy nghe đâu.
<vubuntor433> giờ up cái đó lên đâu đc ạ
<GeekComp> !paste | vubuntor433
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2`> vubuntor433: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<_Tux_> lulz
<GeekComp> ;))
<GeekComp> nhanh tay lẹ mắt
<vubuntor361> đâu cho mình xin link với geek
<vubuntor361> k biết cách làm
<vubuntor433> lag qué
<vubuntor433> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822727/ đây a ơi :D
<vubuntor361> ai có cho mình xin đi
<vubuntor433> @ ubot: a ơi đây http://paste.ubuntu.com/822727/
<vubuntor433> @geeck: a xem dùm em với http://paste.ubuntu.com/822727/
<vubuntor361> 1 đống debug
<vubuntor361> geek giúp mình :D
<vubuntor433> :)
<_Tux_> mịa
<GeekComp> vubuntor433: chạy bằng administrator chưả
<_Tux_> cứ gỡ ra rồi lại cài
<_Tux_> hàng chục lần
<_Tux_> log to vãi
<GeekComp> _Tux_: nể cái log
<GeekComp> !bg | vubuntor361
<ubot2`> vubuntor361: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor433> @ Geeck: em thử rồi ạ
<_Tux_> 01-30 22:24 DEBUG  CommonBackend: Checking E:\ubuntu\install\installation.iso
<_Tux_> 01-30 22:24 DEBUG  Distro:   checking Ubuntu ISO E:\ubuntu\install\installation.iso
<_Tux_> 01-30 22:24 DEBUG  Distro:     does not contain casper\filesystem.squashfs
<_Tux_> 01-30 22:24 DEBUG  TaskList: ### Finished check_iso
<_Tux_> file iso lỗi !
<vubuntor433> giờ fix sao hả anh
<_Tux_> hoặc cái CD bị sao đó thành ra cái file installation.iso nó bị lỗi
<_Tux_> end
<_Tux_> vubuntor433: tải file iso khác về
<_Tux_> checksum okie
<_Tux_> mount iso bằng daemontools
<vubuntor433> em đã thử sao ra 2 đĩa khác vẫn thế :-?
<_Tux_> hay cái nào cũng được
<vubuntor433> em sao ra dvd ạ
<_Tux_> rồi cài
<_Tux_> vubuntor433: ai biết
<vubuntor433> vâng em cảm ơn :)
<_Tux_> đĩa quang hay lỗi lắm
<_Tux_> tải iso rồi để trên HDD mà cài
<_Tux_> vừa nhanh dùng CD làm gì !
<vubuntor361> hiz
<vubuntor433> dạ vâng ạ :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor433: mà nãy h chắc cũng ếu đọc cái Beginner Guide đúng không
<GeekComp> _Tux_: sao /me hổng có thấy
<vubuntor361> mình đang hỏi là cái bộ từ điển cho goldendict cài thế nào mà
<_Tux_> đọc thì đã làm lại một lần theo hướng dẫn đó !
<_Tux_> GeekComp: nó có vài lần như thế cơ
<vubuntor361> mình tìm trên mạng về không add được
<_Tux_> một cái ở đầu
<_Tux_> một cái ở gần cuối.
<GeekComp> @>@
<_Tux_> (đoạn còn lại chưa xem)
<GeekComp> vubuntor361: thêm ppa:ubuntu-vn/ppa vô
<_Tux_> vubuntor433: add repo ubuntu vào
<vubuntor361> ai có trọn bộ cho mình xin
<_Tux_> rồi dùng synaptic
<vubuntor361> có chỗ nào down cho mình xin với
<_Tux_> vào đó mà cài
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: down xong về lại copy bằng root cái kiểu
<_Tux_> rồi ếu được nó lại loằng ngoằng
<GeekComp> vubuntor361: đọc kĩ tài liệu đi, cài và tải phần mềm bằng lệnh
<_Tux_> FOSS chứ có phải wareZ ếu đâu mà cứ xin soft
<_Tux_> như kiểu xin crack á
<vubuntor361>  mình biết cài phần mềm rồi
<vubuntor361> nhưng cài bộ từ điển cho goldendict thế nào
<vubuntor361> :((
<vubuntor361> add vào đó
<vubuntor361> bộ từ điển đúng của nó mình tìm mà sai định dạng
<_Tux_> goldendict nó xài bgl của babylon
<_Tux_> và vài cái định dạng khác nữa
<_Tux_> (ếu nhớ)
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: nếu nó xài được của stardict
<_Tux_> thì cứ cài gói kia vào
<_Tux_> rồi vô thư mục kia mà copy ra
<_Tux_> lolz
<vubuntor361> :((
<vubuntor361> đơn giản thế thì mình đã k kêu rồi
<vubuntor361> cả bộ blg của mình k chơi đc
<vubuntor361> bgl
<GeekComp> đúng đường dẫn chưả
<vubuntor361> mình vào goldent trỏ tới
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: thế thì tại goldendict hoặc tại cái bgl
<_Tux_> end
<_Tux_> :D
<GeekComp> post ảnh lên coi xem nều
<vubuntor361> :(
<GeekComp> vubuntor433: khuyên bạn nên tải Ubuntu về, mount ổ ảo mà set up
<vubuntor361> hôm trước down 1 cục bgl về không chơi đc, nổi điên xoá sạch rồi
<GeekComp> dzui thiệt, thui /me đi kiếm cái gì lót dạ đêm
<vubuntor361> :9
<vubuntor361> tưởng mấy bạn có cái chạy đc thì up cho mình
<vubuntor361> hôm bữa trước tết bác nào hứa up lên giờ k thấy đâu
<GeekComp> bác lào là bác lào ??
<vubuntor361> bác nào đó
<vubuntor361> :(
<vubuntor361> ah bộ từ điển bgl hôm trước down về vẫn còn
<vubuntor361> để mình chụp hình cho coi nha
<vubuntor361> làm sao để cài bản mới nhất của nó nhỉ
<vubuntor361> trên trang chủ 1.01
<vubuntor361> mà trong synatic của mình có 0.9 ah
<vubuntor130> alo
<vubuntor130> mình chụp ảnh nè
<vubuntor130> mất mạng hoài
<vubuntor130> http://img849.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img849/63/selection001f.png
<vubuntor130> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/selection001f.png/
<henux> hello, do you speak english?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-31
<voldedore> các bác ơi, help em với, em cài Apache, chạy ok rồi, nhưng chỉ đọc được document của user root thôi, mấy user khác thì browser mở lên bị báo lỗi 403. (vd root tạo test.php, mở lên bằng localhost/test.php thì ok trong khi user2 tạo foobar.php thì browser ko mở dc, lỗi 403)... giúp em với
<nobawk> bạn phải cho cái file .php quyền đọc
<nobawk> chmod o+rx *.php
<nobawk> hoặc tối thiểu là chmod o+r *.php
<voldedore> nobawk: mình đã thử rồi (mình thử chmod 777 luôn vẫn ko đọc dc)
<nobawk> bạn để chỗ nào?
<voldedore> mình để ở /var/www/html
<voldedore> lúc cài apache default htdoc ở cái dir đó
<n0bawk> ờ
<voldedore> hay phải move cái htdocs sang cái dir khác nhỉ
<voldedore> vì cái dir đó chỉ cho root access thôi
<voldedore> mình tạo document hay mv folder phải dùng su
<n0bawk> mv gì?
<n0bawk> cần tạo file rồi cho quyền đọc là chạy phe phé à
<nobawk> cd /var/www/html
<nobawk> ls -al
<nobawk> !paste | voldedore
<ubot2`> voldedore: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<voldedore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823396/
<voldedore> theo như trong đó thì mình mở dc file testphp.php (bằng FF) dc, trong khi mở file test.php thì báo lỗi 403
<voldedore> tức là file nào của root thì mở ok
<voldedore> còn file của user khác thì ko dc
<voldedore> (mình nghĩ vậy phải ko :D)
<n0bawk> thế kia có phải chmod 777 đâu?
<voldedore> ko ban đầu mình chmod 777 rồi ko dc, mình reset làm lại theo bạn đấy
<n0bawk> he he
<n0bawk> fedora mặc định bật selinux
<n0bawk> nên chắc phải làm thêm vài việc nữa thì bạn mới cho nó thực thi được :P
<voldedore> :) Bạn hd mình luôn dc ko
<n0bawk> chắc phải set cái httpd context
<n0bawk> thử lệnh này
<n0bawk> chcon -t httpd_sys_content_t test.php
<voldedore> yeah
<voldedore> ok rồi
<voldedore> cám ơn bạn nhé
<voldedore> thế là mình đâu cần chmod +x nửa nhỉ
<n0bawk> thực ra mình thấy ko cần +x
<n0bawk> chỉ cần +r thôi
<voldedore> mình hiểu lệnh chcon là đổi selinux context qua cái httpd_sys_content
<n0bawk> còn cái selinux context kia là 1 câu chuyện khác
<voldedore> nhưng đổi như vậy thì có tác hại (nếu có) và tác dụng gì vậy bạn
<n0bawk> à như bạn thấy
<n0bawk> cái nào ko có httpd context kia
<n0bawk> thì ko chạy được đó
<n0bawk> nên thằng nào có up đc script lên, chmod được
<n0bawk> nhưng ko đổi được context thì cũng chịu chết ko chạy được he he
<voldedore> như vậy mình đổi context cho 1 folder thì chỉ 1 folder đó chạy dc thôi hén
<n0bawk> kinda
<voldedore> ủa vậy user nào cũng chcon dc hả bạn
<n0bawk> ko
<voldedore> nãy mình chạy lệnh bằng su
<n0bawk> ờ su là chạy như root rồi
<voldedore> uh mình thử chuyển sang user thường chạy lệnh nó vẫn ko báo gì
<n0bawk> cái này ko rõ, ít xài selinux
<n0bawk> voldedore: nhưng nếu bạn là owner thì chắc bạn có quyền chuyển SE context của cái file của bạn
<voldedore> à ra là vậy
<voldedore> đúng rồi mình vừa thử thì ok với cái file của mình
<voldedore> còn user khác chuyển thì chưa thử :D
<voldedore> thanks n0bawk nhé
<n0bawk> ko có chi
<vubuntor476> may em ubuntu 11.10 khi khoi dong thong bao loi couldn't read file - you must load kernel first
<_Tux_> Chỉnh lại grub
<vubuntor476> chinh grub nhu nao a?
<_Tux_> !update-grub
<ubot2`> Factoid 'update-grub' not found
<vubuntor476> !update-grub: event not found
<ubot2`> vubuntor476: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vubuntor476> em dung terminal chay lenh !update-grub thi hien thong bao event not found? Lam sao gio a?
<vubuntor070> Giup minh sua loi nay:
<vubuntor070> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<vubuntor070> Minh khong the cai dat phan mem tu sofware center duoc
<vubuntor070> Co' ai khong dza?
<_Tux_> vubuntor070: đợi một trong số các phần mềm nó chạy xong
<_Tux_> thì cài được
<vubuntor070> Minh khong chay phan men nao ca ban
<_Tux_> Ubuntu Software Center, Update Manager
<_Tux_> Synaptic package Manager
<vubuntor070> Minh dau co chay chuong trinh nao dau ban.
<vubuntor070> Minh chi dung firefox voi terminal
<vubuntor584> Loi nay la` sao cac' ban:  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 968, in simulate
<vubuntor584> khong co ban nao sao?
<vubuntor584> Giup dum` minh loi tren,minh khon cai dat dc phan men
<vubuntor584> update cung khong dc
<vubuntor584> Minh update bi vay ne: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor584> nhung minh khong biet chuong trinh nao dang chay ca?
<vubuntor584>  sudo dpkg --configure -a dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<vubuntor297> hello
<nobawk> hell
<vubuntor297> noi tieng viet duoc khong nhi~
<GeekComp> !ask | vubuntor297
<ubot2`> vubuntor297: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> vubuntor297: hỏi tiếng vịt đi bẹn
<vubuntor297> ubuntu 11 có bản tiếng việt không vậy? sao mình cập nhật kkhông được
<GeekComp> có
<GeekComp> vô Language Support
<GeekComp> cho Tiếng Việt lên đầu
<vubuntor297> ờ đề mình thử lại, mình thấy mấy cuốn sách toàn về linux toàn nói về câu lệnh, mình làm sao đề vào chế độ í? tức là không phải destop
<nobawk> mở cái gọi là Terminal lên
<nobawk> gõ lệnh phè phè
<vubuntor297> mấy bản linux khác cũng vào giao diện rồi mới chạy terminal hả bạn
<n2i> chẳng có bản nào vậy cả :D
<nobawk> vubuntor297: ko
<nobawk> vubuntor297: hiểu biết về lệnh rất có ích
<nobawk> vubuntor297: ví dụ máy bạn bị lỗi ko thể vào được giao diện đồ hoạ
<nobawk> thì dùng lệnh để sửa :D
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor439> minh chua cai duoc ubuntu tieng viet, ban nao teamview giup minh voi
<GeekComp1> team view hả?
<GeekComp1> sặc
<vubuntor439> o`
<codai2810> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor439> sao lai sac
<GeekComp> sặc vì tên của /me
<GeekComp> vubuntor439: chỉ dẫn như thế roài mà ko đk nữa à
<vubuntor439> doi xi nhe, loi~ nay ne
<vubuntor439> luc vao cai dat them vietnamses
<vubuntor439> nhap mat khau
<vubuntor439> sac
<vubuntor439> no kiu minh da~ cai dat roi
<vubuntor439> ma ben ngoai dau thay dau
<vubuntor439> chang~ hieu~, no bao la minh da~ cai dat vietnamese roi nhung ma ben ngoai thi ko thay
<vubuntor439> ALO
<vubuntor439> ban nao teamview cho minh voi
<vubuntor713> Co' ban nao giup minh hong
<vubuntor713> Minh moi dung UBUNTU nen bi loi nay khong sua duoc
<vubuntor713> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<vubuntor979> Cac ban oi, cho minh hoi, minh cai dat scim go tieng viet thi ok, nhung khi vao muc tim` kiem (nhan nut Window giua Ctrl va Alt) thi go hem dc, go 2 phim thi chi nhan dc 1 phim
<GeekComp> vubuntor979: scim nó thế
<GeekComp> dùng ibus thì mới gõ đk vô dashboard
<vubuntor539> Co ban nao khong a
<GeekComp> có
<GeekComp> vubuntor539: có gì hêm bạn
<vubuntor539> Minh vua UPGRADE xong no hien 1 bang co chu OK
<vubuntor539> gio minh nhan gi day ban
<GeekComp> ừa thì sao
<GeekComp> ?? chụp ảnh lên coi
<vubuntor539> Minh moi dung UBUNTU hom qua thui
<vubuntor539> cai phan mem ma no bi loi~
<vubuntor539> sang gio minh voc sua qoai` khong duoc
<GeekComp> thì bạn chụp ảnh đi rùi dán link lên đây
<vubuntor539> Loi~ nay ne` ban:There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<vubuntor539> Ma` minh` dau biet dang chay chuong trinh nao dau.:Minh` chi? mo Firefox voi terminal & Software Center
<vubuntor539> Ban giup minh xi'
<GeekComp> giờ bạn mở terminal lên
<GeekComp> gõ thử lệnh sudo dpkg --configure -a xem
<vubuntor539> Minh` dung` roi no' khong thuc thi lenh nay
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> sao ko thá»±c thi
<GeekComp> có biết cách chạy ko đó
<vubuntor539> Thi` minh` go~ roi nhan enter thoi
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> gõ password vô
<GeekComp> nhấn enter tiếp
<vubuntor539> roi ban
<vubuntor539> no bao ne`
<vubuntor539> controll@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a [sudo] password for controll:  dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process controll@ubuntu:~$
<vubuntor539> CHang biet cai Process nao` dang chay het ak.^_^
<GeekComp> restart lại, chạy lại lệnh
<GeekComp> troll <- sợ thể loại này
<vubuntor539> sang' gio` minh retart may lan roi do'
<vubuntor539> nan~ nen gio nho may bo giup
<GeekComp> biết dùng remina hay teamviewer chứ?
<vubuntor539> hjc minh` cai dau co' duoc phan mem dau ma` chay ban
<GeekComp> à ờ
 * GeekComp não đang có vấn đề
<vubuntor539> Teamveiw dow roi de do sang gio
<vubuntor539> :(
<vubuntor539> Minh len trang nuoc ngoai` no chi dung` lenh nay ne:
<vubuntor539> sudo apt-get clean all sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor539> 2 lenh
<GeekComp> 2 lệnh đó cũng chả có tác dụng nếu bị như bạn
<GeekComp> =]]
<vubuntor539> :P
<vubuntor539> minh biet' dau
<vubuntor539> Gio` ko biet' lam the nao nua~
<vubuntor539> Ban dau roi`
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: cách giải quyết nhanh nhất
<_Tux_> là cho đĩa Windows vào
<_Tux_> format rồi cài lại Windows mà dùng :D
<vubuntor539> :P
<vubuntor539> minh` dang  dung` song song voi W7
<vubuntor539> Ban tro giup ma` noi' the' thi` FAN linux bo het qua'
<_Tux_> bỏ hết rồi
<_Tux_> dùng Windows nè
<vubuntor539> :P
<vubuntor539> chan' rua' hy`
<vubuntor539> Lam` minh` thay' nan~
<vubuntor539> Ban [GeekComp] dau ui
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: nó sang Windows để xem JAV rồi
<vubuntor539> May ban hoc LT ha?
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: không, mình bơm xe ở vẻ hè
<vubuntor073> Các bạn ơi, cho mình hỏi, Trên Desktop mình đã lôi ra 1 số ứng dụng như game, Teminal...., nhưng sau khi khởi động lại thì trên Desktop ko nhìn thấy các icon đó nữa, mình lôi ra lại thì nó báo là đã tồn tại trên Desktop, nó hỏi có Replace hay không, chọn Ok hay Cancel cũng ko thấy hiển thị, hiện tại Desktop mình trống trơn
<vubuntor539> :P,a`o` thi` bom xe...
<vubuntor539> :P
<vubuntor073> Cái nào mà mình lôi ra chưa có trên desktop thì ko báo gì nhưng lại ko hiển thị icon gì hết ak!
<vubuntor073> Giúp mình với
<_Tux_> vubuntor073: chỉnh linh tinh trong gconf-editor hả ?
<_Tux_> mà cần quái gì desktop icon
<_Tux_> nhấn phím Windows, cần tìm gì thì gõ
<vubuntor539> destop minh` trong' tro
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: ờ, thì đã bảo nghịch vào mấy config của gnome thôi mà
<_Tux_> .g Show icon on desktop ubuntu
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor539> De cai hinh Sexy girl len ma` nhi`n,de? chi may cai ICon nhe?
<vubuntor539> :D
<vubuntor073> Show icon on desktop ubuntu làm như thế nào vậy, hứng dẫn mình với
<_Tux_> vubuntor073: just google lolz
<_Tux_> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=show+icon+ubuntu+desktop
<vubuntor539> hoho
<vubuntor539> thanh` cong rui`
<vubuntor539> minh` da sua~ dc loi.:P
<vubuntor296> Bạn ơi, show icon trên Desktop hem được, gconif-editor là hiển thị các icon đặc biệt như My computer..., ở đây mình mún hiển thị các ứng dujg cơ, hiện tại đang sử dụng phiên bản 11.10
<vubuntor296> Có ai giúp minf với
<vubuntor296> Có ai giúp mình với
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-01
<vubuntor463> các huynh cho hỏi, ubuntu 11.10 64bit cần cài đặt Lampp thì phải làm sao, mình quên chọn cài đặt Lampp khi cài đặt OS rồi
<vubuntor463> khi cài từng gói thì nó báo ko tìm thấy package
<vubuntor463> có ai giúp cái đi :((
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor463: tên gói đã đúng chưa?
<vubuntor463> đúng
<C4NoC> lampp ?
<C4NoC> có những jề?
<C4NoC> apache + php?
<vubuntor463> apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<vubuntor463> tui cài cái này trước
<vubuntor463> mà nó báo ko tìm thấy gói
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get update
<khanh_coltech> apt-get update có chạy ko?
<vubuntor463> đang updating
<vubuntor463> cài đặt được rồi, thanks các bác
<vubuntor463> có gì hỏi tiếp, :)
<khanh_coltech> np : D
<vubuntor463> cài bản 64bit có vẻ hỗ trợ ko tốt lắm phải ko mấy bác, nãy tải Xampp về mà nó chỉ có 32
<n0bawk> ko phải chuyện đó
<n0bawk> mà xampp có gì hay đâu mà nhiều người thích thế nhỉ :3
<khanh_coltech> cái xampp chỉ là một cái nó đóng gói sẵn vào thôi
<khanh_coltech> nếu là server thì bạn nên cài các gói lẻ bình thường
<khanh_coltech> n0bawk: thì cài đặt dễ dàng : D
<khanh_coltech> ví dụ một bạn code php, vác cái đấy về cài có nhanh ko :)
<n0bawk> _Tux_: http://photo.tinytechie.net/kindle/ <-- hàng nè, convert xong rồi nhé
<vubuntor463> cho mình hỏi thêm 1 cái nữa, mình muốn cài version mới nhất của Apache, phpMysql thì cài sao mấy bạn
<n0bawk> á
<n0bawk> nhầm channel
<n0bawk> vubuntor463: tá»± build
<n0bawk> tự cài
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor463: có một vài repo sẽ update bản mới nhất
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor463: add thêm vào
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor463: nếu muốn bản mới nhất nhanh nhất có thể thì tự build
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor463: tự build thì còn có thể tùy chỉnh nhiều thứ nếu cần :)
<vubuntor463> mình ko build đc, chỉ hỏi cách update vậy thôi, newbie mà
<vubuntor463> lệnh gì để xem version của Apache vậy bạn
<vubuntor463> cái ubuntu server của mình chỉ có dòng lệnh, lần đầu làm quen đúng là đánh vật
<vubuntor463> có cách gì cho nó lên giao diện đồ họa ko?
<khanh_coltech> apache2 -v
<khanh_coltech> có cài thêm các gói giao diện :)
<vubuntor463> ban chi minh cai key word di, minh google :d
<vubuntor463> co nen cai goi giao dien ko nhi?
<khanh_coltech> tùy thôi :), mình th‎ì ko dùng GUI cho server
<vubuntor463> uh, vậy thôi, vì cái này mình build làm webserver, mình sẽ kiếm cái bản desktop xài riêng để trải nghiệm
<vubuntor463> cảm ơn nhé
<vubuntor463> wait..............
<vubuntor463> anh biết cái cpanel
<vubuntor463> cài cpanel thế nào ko?
<vubuntor463> - Cpanel version: 11.30.5
<vubuntor463> thằng làm web nó yêu cầu cài cái này
<khanh_coltech> cpanel mình ko dùng nên ko giúp được :)
<khanh_coltech> cái này bạn có thể search được
<vubuntor463> OK bạn, đành vậy, tks again
<vubuntor463> Hello mọi người, mới cài xong ubuntu-desktop mà ko biết start nó lên bằng lệnh gì?
<vubuntor463> ai chỉ giúp với........................................................
<_Tux_> ếu chỉ...........................................................
<vubuntor463> giup vơi
<khanh_coltech> tưởng cứ khởi động là được mà nhỉ
<codai2810> vubuntor463: ubuntu-desktop là cái gì thế?
<khanh_coltech> server cài thêm đồ họa đúng ko?
<_Tux_> chắc cài thêm xem jav cho khỏe
<vubuntor463> hey các huynh
<vubuntor463> mình cài xong, khởi động lại thì nó ra giao diện đồ họa rồi, có điều mình remote control bằng SSH2 thì nó vẫn là giao diện dòng lệnh
<vubuntor463> có cách nào remote vào đầy đủ GUI ko
<khanh_coltech> à
<vubuntor463> help me, thanks :)
<khanh_coltech> ssh thì chỉ vào console thôi bạn ạ
<khanh_coltech> còn remote đồ họa thì mình cũng ko giúp được vì chưa làm
<khanh_coltech> bạn search chắc ra cái bật đấy
<vubuntor463> ubuntu hỗ trợ giao thức remote nào nữa ko bạn? -----------------------
<khanh_coltech> đồ họa được mà
<khanh_coltech> mình thì chỉ dùng ssh
<vubuntor463> hix, mình cài lên cho mấy webmaster sử dụng, họ y/c đồ họa, chứ bản thân mình thì cmd cũng ko sao
<_Tux_> vnc
<_Tux_> remote desktop
<_Tux_> cơ mà ếu hiểu linux thì dùng giao diện làm gì ?
<_Tux_> control panel qua web là được rồi
<vubuntor463> ah, thanks Tux
<vubuntor463> vậy tui cài webadmin là đủ phải ko
<khanh_coltech> thường là thế :)
<vubuntor463> lần đầu sử dụng, bối rối quá
<_Tux_> lần đầu làm chuyện ấy
<_Tux_> bối rối lắm
<vubuntor463> nhưng để xài vnc phải mở port hả các bac
<vubuntor463> nãy giờ thử vnc ko đc
<vubuntor463> sau lần đầu.... bắt đầu thấy yêu ubuntu rồi đó :D
<vubuntor463> sudo apt-get install webmin  nó báo lỗi  "Unable to locate package webmin"
<khanh_coltech> tìm cái hướng dẫn cài đặt webmin trên debian
<khanh_coltech> làm trên ubuntu tương tự :)
<vubuntor660> các bạn cho hỏi chút
<vubuntor660> mình cài autokey-gtk trên ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor660> nhưng click vào thì không thấy hiển thị gì
<vubuntor660> click lần nữa thì báo là autokey is already running
<vubuntor660> mà không biết chạy ở đâu
<vubuntor660> mong các bạn chỉ giúp
<vubuntor660> thanks
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> autokey
<C4NoC> nghe nạ thế
<vubuntor660> mình cũng mới dùng
<vubuntor660> nó tương tự texter bên win
<_Tux_> chưa nghe cả 2 cái đấy
<vubuntor660> hix hix
<n0bawk> để làm gì?
<vubuntor660> http://www.izwebz.com/video-tutorials/misc/cach-su-dung-texter/
<vubuntor660> bạn xem qua cái này nhé
<n0bawk> autocomplete thì cần gì
<n0bawk> dùng vim, emacs, eclipse
<n0bawk> thằng nào cũng có hết à
<n0bawk> rồi còn đủ kiểu autocomplet
<n0bawk> nhÆ° autocomplete theo line, theo word, theo ....
<n0bawk> autokey-gtk thì bạn nên xem lại xem có phải dùng để auto-complete hay ko
<n0bawk> hay là nó dùng để gán hotkêy
<n0bawk> cái mày bạn nói giống như kiểu snipnet để viết code nhanh thì đúng hơn :3
<n0bawk> .g snipnet ubuntu
<n0bawk> snippet**
<favadi> snippet thì thằng nào chả có
<favadi> đến gedit còn có nữa là
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> :P
<khanh_coltech>  mình toàn dùng auto complete theo word trong vim
<khanh_coltech> may mà ko code java : D
<vubuntor660> nó hay là cho định nghĩa theo cách của mình
<n0bawk> thế thì xếp dùng ko hết chức năng của vim rồi
<n0bawk> complete theo line ngon nhắm
<n0bawk> nhất là chỗ nào có nhiều line giống nhau :D
<vubuntor660> để thử
<vubuntor660> :D
<_Tux_> n0bawk: complete theo line ?
<_Tux_> n0bawk: key nào thế anh
<n0bawk> ko ai biết à
<_Tux_> vubuntor660: modify snippet thì được ngay lol
<n0bawk> C-x l
<_Tux_> =)
<n0bawk> _Tux_: vim có nhiều kiểu auto-complete lắm đó
<n0bawk> nếu hay dùng thì tìm hiểu mà dùng :D
<_Tux_> à há :D
<_Tux_> n0bawk: đã thấy :D
<vubuntor314> các bạn ơi, cho mình hỏi tì, mình đang sài 10.04, máy  mình sau khi có máy khác vào remote dekstop xong, bàn phím phía numlock bây giờ bị liệt không gõ số được nữa
<vubuntor314> log out, lúc gõ password đăng nhập thì vẫn sài đuọc, sau khi log in vô thì không sài được
<n0bawk> vào phần keyboard chọn lại thử xem
<n0bawk> có khi bị sai layout
<vubuntor314> mình check lại rồi
<vubuntor314> nhưng vẫn khong được
<n0bawk> bạn đang dùng layout gì?
<vubuntor314> usa
<n0bawk> gì nữa?
<vubuntor314> nhưng chỉ bị riêng với user đó thôi
<n0bawk> 101 key hay 105 key hay ...?
<n0bawk> cái này mình đoán do keyboard layout
<vubuntor314> 105
<n0bawk> thử chọn lại cái khác
<n0bawk> ko thì reset lại config
<vubuntor314> reset bằng cách nào vậy bạn
<n0bawk> !reset gnome
<ubot2`> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<n0bawk> nhớ là cái này reset cả giao diện nha
<n0bawk> tất cả về mặc định :3
<n0bawk> thay cái .gnome2 bằng .gnome3
<n0bawk> nếu dùng gnome3
<vubuntor314> oki, để mình thử
<vubuntor314> mình bị mấy lần vậy rồi, mỗi lần bị vậy là xóa thư mục home của user đó rồi log in user đó vào lại thì nó hết
<n0bawk> uh
<n0bawk> thế chắc có thằng nào chỉnh cái gì đó :3
<vubuntor314> ah mình remote máy mình mà
<vubuntor314> thanks n0bawk nha
<n0bawk> ko có chi
<vubuntor660> các bạn ởi
<n0bawk> sao?
<vubuntor660> cái vim define kiểu gì đấy
<n0bawk> vim thì kiếm cái snippet plugin cho nó ấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor660: newbie thì chưa lên xài vim vội :D
<_Tux_> snipmate
<_Tux_> ^ plugin đó hay nè
<_Tux_> trên github có hẳn repo snippet cho nó
<n0bawk> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2540
<vubuntor792> cách đánh chữ kanj "kạn" trong ubuntu
<vubuntor660> down snipmate về rồi làm tieps như nào đấy bạn
<vubuntor660> khổ ghê thấy cái autokey hay quá mà nó lại điên
<vubuntor660> ơ mấy bạn đâu hết rồi
<favadi> vubuntor660, coi hướng dẫn
<favadi> :help user-manual
<vubuntor660> giúp thì giúp cho chót chứ
<favadi> ngó chỗ snipmate
<favadi> ủa vậy thôi :|
<n0bawk> :3
<n0bawk> tari ve` roi` doc. huong' dan~
<CoconutCrab> hết tết lắm vubuntor* nhỉ
<n0bawk> toafn nhaam phim tilling :3
<favadi> phím tilling là phím gì cơ?
<CoconutCrab> chắc chuyển tiling/floating mode
<vubuntor925> em dungf Toshiba L510, giờ muốn dùng fnfx để sử dùng phím Function FN nhưng ko biết cách cài ACPI (thậm chí còn ko biết máy mình có hỗ trợ không). Chạy terminal thì fatal error báo could not open /proc/acpi/toshiba/keys (hình như ko tồn tại đường dẫn này), còn thông báo nữa là Please make sure your kernel has enabled the Toshiba option in the ACPI section nuwa;  có ai dùn
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> thường ubuntu tự setup rồi?
<n0bawk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1612648
<n0bawk> thu? cai' nay` xem
<vubuntor799> hello !!!!!!!!!!!
<CoconutCrab> phở?
<vubuntor566> có bác nào online ko F1 với
<nobawk> ko cos
<vubuntor566> hic hic
<vubuntor566> bác nào biết cách xem HD trên Ubuntu 11.10 không bị giật hình thì chỉ tui với
<vubuntor566> chạy được mấy giây đầu sau là gần như treo máy lun @_@
<nobawk> cấu hình máy?
 * n2i F1 :3
<vubuntor566> Intel Core 2 Duo T7300 2GHZ
<vubuntor566> Ram 3GB
<nobawk> xem =?
<vubuntor566> open with Banshee hoặc Movie Player đều bị :(
<CuaThoi> cạc đồ họa
<nobawk> vubuntor566: card đồ hoạ gì
<vubuntor566> Graphic Intel@ 965GM  :D
<CuaThoi> cài vlc vào koi
<nobawk> vubuntor566: cài vlc vào, rồi mở = vlc
<nobawk> nếu vẫn bị thì thử đổi cái video output
<vubuntor566> đổi video output như thế nào vậy bác nobawk
<vubuntor566> đang cài VLC :D
<nobawk> vào preference rồi ....
<n2i> >> Video >> Output: Select lấy 1 cái :D
<tinhyeudep> các bác cho hỏi, tạo đc công thức toán trong libre math rồi
<tinhyeudep> thì làm sao chèn nó vào libre wỉte
<nobawk> copy rồi paste?
<nobawk> ko thì trong libre writer, chọn insert formula
<nobawk> rồi gõ công thức vào
<tinhyeudep> vâng thanks bác
<tinhyeudep> e thử cái đã
<vubuntor566> VLC xem vẫn bị giật hình :(
<vubuntor566> chắc tại máy cùi :((
<vubuntor566> vụ này có phải do thiếu codec gì không hả bác nobawk?
<n2i> vubuntor566: không đâu.
<n2i> vấn đề là phần cứng của bạn, cũng như phần mềm play nó như thế nào.
<nobawk> thế vào chọn output khác thử xem
<_Tux_> vubuntor566: để default thôi
<_Tux_> hoặc Xv
<vubuntor566> em vừa test default với Xv
<vubuntor566> kết quả vẫn vậy :(
<vubuntor566> được 5s đầu thì bình thường
<vubuntor566> sau đó là giật giật
<vubuntor566> CPU lên 100%
<vubuntor566> đơ lun :D
 * n2i cái đó gọi là ``yếu sinh lý`` :P
<vubuntor566> dù sao cũng cảm ơn các bác về cái VLC :D
<vubuntor566> có vẻ ổn hơn banshee :D
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-02
<vubuntor360> các bạn cho hỏi tí nhé, trong mode ubuntu-desktop, muốn chuyển sang root user thì làm thế nào vậy
<vubuntor360> mình đang luu file vào /var/www, mà nó báo ko có permission??? ------------------------ help me pls
<C4NoC> su
<C4NoC> sudo
<C4NoC> gksudo
<vubuntor360> thanks
<vubuntor360> tim ra roi, gksudo nautilus
<mrtyoffline> :-D
<mrtyoffline> vào được rồi này, chào mọi người, mong giúp đỡ cho lính mới nhìu
<C4NoC> :3
<n2i> ò, có gì thì chỉ chỉ đường thôi, còn đi ntn thì tự lủi nhá! :D
<mrtyoffline> ^^
<vubuntor360> cho mình hỏi, lệnh list danh sách user là gì vậy
<vubuntor360> cho mình hỏi, lệnh list danh sách user là gì vậy -------------------------------------------------
<vubuntor360> cho mình hỏi, lệnh liệt kê danh sách user là gì vậy -------------------------------------------------
<n2i> !spam
<ubot2`> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<n2i> vubuntor360 vào lâu chưa nhỉ? xong thủ tục của màn chào hỏi chưa ta? :3
<vubuntor360> sorry
<vubuntor360> tai cai màn hình bị frozen
<vubuntor360> n2i, giúp mình cái lệnh list username cái nào
<n2i> vubuntor360: bạn muốn list tất cả user có trong hệ thống? :|
<vubuntor360> uh
<n2i> cat /etc/passwd | cut -d ":" -f1 <-- :3
<vubuntor360> thansk
<vubuntor360> lenh nay cung hay: lastlog
<vubuntor022> hell
<vubuntor022> hello
<codai2810> oh hell
<vubuntor022> who are you?
<C4NoC> :3
<codai2810> I am me
<vubuntor586> minh cai wine tren ubuntu 11.10 nhung khong biet cach goi thu muc o C:, minh moi dung nen nhieu khi cung khong ro cac thu muc va app nam o dau
<vubuntor586> minh muon goi o C: de tim va chay cac chuong trinh da cai bang wine
<CoconutCrab> nó nằm trong .wine/drive_c
<vubuntor586> co dung terminal de goi khong, hay co cach nao; may hom nay tham khao tai lieu ubuntu nhung van chua quen lam, tren win thi co thanh address con ubuntu thi chiu
<CoconutCrab> bấm nút ctrl-h trong file manager là nó hiện ra mà
<Stanley00> vubuntor586: bạn nhấn Ctrl L sẽ có cái addr
<vubuntor586> a hieu roi, nhan CTRL+H de hien thu muc an; cam on cac ban nhe
<vubuntor586> hi hi, tren thanh task bar vao view cung co :">
<vubuntor164> mình dùng ubuntu 11.10 vào Software center thấy đã cài compiz nhưng trong app lại không tìm thấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor164: ý bạn là compiz config?
<vubuntor164> ừ đúng rồi cái compiz confing ấy,, có nên cai đặt lại ko vậy
<Stanley00> bạn mở terminal lên, chạy lệnh "sudo apt-get instal compizconfig-settings-manager" xem
<vubuntor164> trong terminal báo lỗi: Invalid operation íntal
<Stanley00> xin lỗi, gõ thiếu chữ l, cái này mới đúng nè  "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<vubuntor164> ra lỗi này :) E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Stanley00> ....
<Stanley00> bạn thử lệnh này xem nó nói gì?  "dpkg -s compizconfig-settings-manager"
<vubuntor164> Package `compizconfig-settings-manager' is not installed and no info is available. Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files, and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<Stanley00> cái đó có nghĩa là bạn chưa cài, khởi động lại máy, rồi chạy cái lệnh apt-get lúc nãy là xong à
<n2i> dpkg -s la tim kiem a?
<n2i> ac
<n2i> tai sao phai khoi dong lai vay?
<vubuntor164> ra vậy, vậy mình sẽ thử lại sau, cảm ơn nhiều nhé
<Stanley00> n2i: status
<Stanley00> n2i: vậy cho nó gọn, /me ngại giải thích dài dòng lắm
<Stanley00> n2i: tí nữa bảo đọc bg là xong à :))
<n2i> hieu roi, tai chua doc line tiep do :D
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-03
<vubuntor144> hix
<vubuntor866> chay mot chuong trinh bang terminal thi cau lenh nhu the nao cac ban, vi du muon mo chuong trinh compiz config manager?
<GeekComp> vubuntor866: bạn đang dùng U bản mấy?
<vubuntor866> ubuntu 11.10
<GeekComp> vubuntor866: bạn nhấn phím Super ( Windows)
<GeekComp> gõ vô terminal ở khung dashboard
<vubuntor866> vay chay mot ung dung bang terminal nhu the nao, cu the trong truong hop nay la compiz config manager. Minh co the dung phim tat de mo terminal nhung ko biet cau lenh de mo compiz. ko hieu minh tuy chinh the nao ma desktop an thanh laucher, nhan Super cung ko ra :P
<GeekComp> :-s
<GeekComp> vậy thì bạn nhấn thử Alt+F2, rồi gõ câu lệnh vô
<GeekComp> câu lệnh thì bạn có thể search trên google
<vubuntor393> cho minh hoi lệnh ALT + F2 bên UBUNTU 10.04 qua UBUNTU 11. này sao gọi được khung lệnh đó vậy?
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> chịu lun
<C4NoC> hem xài U
<C4NoC> :]]
<GeekComp> vubuntor393: hình như là Alt+F1
<GeekComp> à rồi
<vubuntor393> không được.
<GeekComp> vubuntor393: Ctrl+Alt-+T
<GeekComp> giờ mới nhớ ra
<vubuntor393> không phải Teminal khung để gõ smb://192.168.x.x đó
<n0bawk> ctrl + L
<vubuntor393> không được luôn!
<GeekComp> vubuntor393: Alt+F2 giống như của 10.04 thì ko đk, nó chuyển sang Unity hết nen bạn cứ nhấn Alt+F2 rồi gõ lệnh vô là đk
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: trong nautilus an' Ctrl +L
<n0bawk> no' ra cai' location
<n0bawk> go vao smb://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<vubuntor393> go no không chạy no đứng im nè.
<n0bawk> thì ko phải samba share
<n0bawk> hoặc địa chỉ mạng có vấn đề nó tìm ko ra
<n0bawk> nó đứng im
<n0bawk> còn mặc định thế kia mà ngon thì nó chạy phe phé rồi
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<vubuntor393> may in may đó mình in được là định truy xuất dữ liệu chia sẻ không được
<n0bawk> thì bên kia phải share cái gì đó cho bạn
<n0bawk> rồi cho bạn quyền truy cập
<n0bawk> thế rồi gõ vào là nó ra thôi
<vubuntor393> minh share sẵn rồi. Cài 10.04 vo được qua cái 11.1 này không biết làm sao truy cập. hix hix
<n0bawk> thì vẫn thế thôi
<n0bawk> bạn check lại xem cài mấy gói cho samba chưa
<n0bawk> rồi xem nếu ko vào được thì nó báo lỗi gì
<vubuntor393> go vào nó chạy bằng trình duyệt WEB không biết đường tính luôn
<vubuntor393> Cám ơn bạn nhiều để mình gở Samba cài lại xem sao.
<n0bawk> hơ hơ
<n0bawk> sao lại chạy bằng trình duyệt web
<n0bawk> có biết cái nautilus là cái gì ko vậy
<n0bawk> ấn alt + f2
<n0bawk> gõ nautilus enter
<n0bawk> rồi ctrl + l
<n0bawk> gõ vào smb://192.168.1.23/
<vubuntor393> vẫn chưa chạy. Mình nãy gõ ALT + F2 --> smb://x.x.x.x nó chạy ra chrom
<vubuntor393> ALT + F2 --> CLT + L --> smb://192.168.1.9 nó im re
<GeekComp> gì vậy ta?
<GeekComp> :-ss
<GeekComp> chịu ca này, mời sn n0bawk típ tục
<n0bawk> lolz
<n0bawk> bó chiếu với bạn vubuntor393
<n0bawk> mở cái file browser lên
<n0bawk> ấn ctrl + l
<n0bawk> để nó ra cái thanh gõ location
<vubuntor393> để gở samba cài lại thử xem. hihi
<n0bawk> gõ vào smb://fff.fff.fff
<vubuntor393> ALT + F2 --> CLT + L --> smb://192.168.1.9 nó im re
<n0bawk> hô hô
<n0bawk> he he
<n0bawk> thế chắc làm ko đúng
<n0bawk> hoặc chưa cài samba client
<favadi> thôi chung quy bợn vubuntor393 bật cái nautilus lên chưa?
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<vubuntor393> uhm. để cài samba lai thử xem. Cám ơn nghe
<vubuntor993> hi
<codai2810> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor993> em cần hỏi 1 chút
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor993> technical
<vubuntor993> em muốn forward pỏt
<vubuntor993> từ eth0 sang ham0 (hamachi)
<vubuntor993> mà làm mãi ko đc
<codai2810> !support | C4NoC
<ubot2`> Factoid 'support' not found
<vubuntor993> !support | C4NoC
<vubuntor993> hi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor993> có ai giúp ko
<vubuntor993> :(
<C4NoC> forward sao?
<vubuntor993> forward port ấy anh
<C4NoC> coi iptables á
<vubuntor993> http://community.logmein.com/t5/Hamachi/Forwarding-port-though-hamachi-using-iptables/td-p/75817
<vubuntor993> đay
<vubuntor993> em thử rồi
<vubuntor993> nhưng ko đc
<vubuntor993> chắc do cái hamachi
<vubuntor993> chứ bình thường em forward đc
<C4NoC> ờm
<C4NoC> chắc thế
<vubuntor993> há»±
<vubuntor993> giúp fat anh zai
<vubuntor993> :|
<C4NoC> đang pùn ngụ
<C4NoC> hỏi n0bawk
<vubuntor993> há»±
<vubuntor993> nốt em fat
<vubuntor993> cho em cái nick
<codai2810> =))
<vubuntor993> em add
<vubuntor993> :(
<vubuntor993> dang học iptables
<vubuntor993> ko có ai chỉ
<vubuntor993> làm suốt 2 ngày
<vubuntor993> ko đc
<vubuntor993> bùn
<vubuntor993> search tùm lum
<codai2810> vubuntor993: 4h chiều quay lại sn C4NoC support cho ;))
<vubuntor993> :(
<vubuntor993> sao lại thế
<vubuntor993> em có tinh thần học hỏi
<vubuntor993> mà các anh zai ko giúp
<vubuntor993> ươm mầm non :|
<vubuntor993> hơi bùn đấy
<vubuntor993> http://community.logmein.com/t5/Hamachi/Forwarding-port-though-hamachi-using-iptables/td-p/75817
<codai2810> vubuntor993: bạn google xong chỉ mình với, mình ko biết hamachi là gì :(
<vubuntor993> xem hộ em fat
<C4NoC> hamachi là cái gì
<vubuntor993> hamachi là 1 kiểu VPN đó anh
<vubuntor993> tạo mạng riêng ảo
<C4NoC> giờ muốn forward sao?
<vubuntor993> giờ thế này anh
<vubuntor993> em có hamachi trên máy em nhé
<vubuntor993> em có 1 cái ip tĩnh luôn
<vubuntor993> giờ 1 cái máy khác cùng mạng hamachi
<vubuntor993> đang mở port 8080
<vubuntor993> em muốn máy em mở port 8080 ở ip tĩnh
<vubuntor993> và forward thằng này qua máy bên kia
<vubuntor993> anh thử xem có khả thi ko
<C4NoC> gõ ip + interface ra cho dễ nhớ đi
<vubuntor596> alo
<vubuntor993> vâng
<vubuntor596> có ai giúp mình với
<C4NoC> tả thế kia nhức đầu quá
<vubuntor993> vâng
<vubuntor993> 1.1.1.1 là ip tĩnh của máy em
<vubuntor596> mình muốn cài silicon empire thì ntn nhỉ?
<codai2810> vubuntor596: xếp hàng chờ sn C4NoC support :D
<vubuntor993> 5.1.1.1 là ip hamachi của máy em
<vubuntor993> 5.1.1.2 là ip hamachi của thằng bạn em
<vubuntor993> 5.1.1.2 mở 8080
<vubuntor993> giờ em muốn mọi người access 1.1.1.1:8080 là lòi vào thằng 5.1.1.2:8080
<vubuntor993> mà forward ko nổi
<vubuntor993> interface tĩnh: eth0
<vubuntor993> hamachi: ham0
<vubuntor993> em thử dùng cả shorewall
<vubuntor993> nhưng phức tạp vãi
<vubuntor993> ngâm 1 hồi ko đc
<vubuntor993> em còn hỏi cả lên trên này http://community.logmein.com/t5/Hamachi/Forwarding-port-though-hamachi-using-iptables/td-p/75817
<C4NoC> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 --dport 8080 -j DNAT --to-destination 5.1.1.2:8000
<C4NoC> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<vubuntor993> em làm cái này rùi echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<vubuntor993> cái trên thì giống http://community.logmein.com/t5/Hamachi/Forwarding-port-though-hamachi-using-iptables/td-p/75817
<C4NoC> modprobe ip_conntrack
<vubuntor993> cai nay chua lam` >___M nhưng ko hiểu
<vubuntor993> tracking hả anh
<vubuntor993> :)
<C4NoC> muốn nhanh gọn, thì xài ssh
<vubuntor993> ssh thì nó bị encrypted
<vubuntor993> chắc chậm đi
<C4NoC> D:
<vubuntor993> :P
<vubuntor993> anh Æ¡i nick em
<vubuntor993> add
<vubuntor993> sau này có ji` em hỏi nha
<vubuntor993> :P
<vubuntor993> :))
<vubuntor993> tracnghiem_banglaixe@yahoo.com :">
<C4NoC> hem
<C4NoC> hem có gì hết
<vubuntor993> :(
<C4NoC> hỏi ở đây
<vubuntor993> há»±
<vubuntor993> nnhwung em làm thế ko đc
<vubuntor993> :(
<vubuntor993> hay anh team chỉ cho em 1 lần
<vubuntor993> 2 ngày hì hục
<vubuntor993> ko đc
<vubuntor993> :((
<C4NoC> đang buồn ngủ lắm
<C4NoC> :(
<vubuntor993> thôi
<vubuntor993> thanks anh
<vubuntor993> anh ngủ ngon
<vubuntor993> :(
<vubuntor993> dậy em bắt đc
<vubuntor993> em hỏi tiếp :))
<vubuntor743> chào cả nhà !
<codai2810> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor743> em muốn thực thi một đoạn code sh trước khi Ubuntu 10.04 shutdown thì phải làm thế nào ?
<vubuntor743> bác nào chỉ giáo giúp :)
<codai2810> init 0 vào cuối file đc ko sn rmrf? (đừng chửi em ngu nhé :()
<rmrf> vubuntor743: thêm script của bạn vào /etc/rc0.d/
<rmrf> codai2810: hiểu sai câu hỏi rồi
<_Tux_> mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol ff_codec_bmp_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_53 not defined in file libavformat.so.53 with link time reference
<_Tux_> đang có hứng xem phim bị bugs trên
<_Tux_> bực vãi
<_Tux_> :(
<codai2810> rmrf: ok =)
<rmrf> chắc dùng prelink à
<rmrf> (đoán bừa, sai đừng chửi :( )
<_Tux_> rmrf: bugs mà
<_Tux_> không phải tại prelink
<rmrf> ừa :D
<vubuntor823> co the dung lenh apt-get install voi nhieu goi cai dat duoc ko, vd nhu la: apt-get install goi1 goi2 ...?
<GeekComp> được
<Stanley00> được
<GeekComp> há»±
<GeekComp> ta nhanh hơn ;))
<vubuntor823> :))
<vubuntor823> cam on nhe
<GeekComp> no prob!
 * n2i tại sao không thử rồi nếu không được thì hỏi sau :|
<GeekComp> n2i: bợn ấy thuộc tuýp người chắc chắn 100% mới làm
<_Tux_> ếu tin
<GeekComp> hoặc bợn ấy là 1 điệp dzụ nằm dzùng
<GeekComp> đủ chưa?
<_Tux_> ếu care =)
<GeekComp> @.@
<GeekComp> xoáy rồi đới!
<vubuntor957> ubuntu 11.10 cua minh nhin tro^ng tho^ kech nhu Windows o che do Safe mode vay, ngoai ra ko the keo tha cac icon trong thanh launcher duoc, co phai trong qua trinh cai xay ra loi ko. Minh minh dang  tai cac goi update hi vong la se giai quyet duoc :(
<GeekComp> ờ bạn bị lỗi rồi
<GeekComp> theme góc cạnh lắm hả?
 * n2i thay màn hình đi bạn :3
<GeekComp> n2i: dạo này ít nói thế
<GeekComp> như con người khác ế
<n2i> hết calo rồi, nên tiết kiệm lời :3
<GeekComp> em Gumiho nào ăn tươi nuốt sống n2i để rồi ra cái nông nỗi này
<vubuntor957> cam giac nhin ko duoc muot ma lam, hoi mo mo. Vao trong phan display de chon man hinh khac thi chi co duy nhat mot lua chon la 1024x768 (4:3), kieu man hinh cung la unknown luon :(
<GeekComp> vubuntor957: cấu hình máy bạn?
<vubuntor957> dual core, ram 1gb
<vubuntor957> lan truoc cai van chay tot, vua cai upgrade lai cung mot phien ban thi bi vay
<n2i> vubuntor957: res của màn hình bạn là bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor957> trong luc cai co doi luc bi mat mang, co le nguyen nhan do day?
<GeekComp> cd có vấn đề
<GeekComp> :-s
<n2i> rés kia đã đúng chưa?
<vubuntor957> laptop man hinh 16:9
<vubuntor957> res kia chua dung dau
<n2i> vậy thì phải là 1366x768 chứ nhỉ
<vubuntor957> res man hinh minh lon hon, ko nho ro lam nhung lon hon 1024
<GeekComp> chắc là 1366:768
<vubuntor957> dung roi, chi nho 13.. gi do
 * n2i mình ghét 16:9, thích 16:10 :3
<n2i> cơ mà cũng đang xài 16:9 :P
<GeekComp> @.@
<GeekComp> fsck n2i
<n2i> vubuntor957: bạn thay đổi res rồi thay đổi themes xem thế nào?
<nobawk> thế là nó đọc thông tin màn hình ko đúng
<nobawk> bỏ kernel modesetting đi
<nobawk> vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> xrandr
<nobawk> để xem thông tin về màn hình
<vubuntor957> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768 default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm    1024x768        0.0*
<vubuntor957> bo kernel modesetting nhu nao ban oi?
<nobawk> !nomodeset
<ubot2`> Xem: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<vubuntor957> ko the doi res duoc vi chi co mot tuy chon 1024 thoi
<_Tux_> virus siêu đa hình rồi
<_Tux_> sao không cài BKAV để diệt ?
<vubuntor957> a ma day moi chi la van de ve res, the con icon ko keo tha duoc tren laucher thi the nao? Nhung thu con lai ko biet con dinh loi gi nua ko, moi thay 2 cai dau tien :p
<nobawk> vubuntor957: làm theo cái hướng dẫn ở trên
<nobawk> rồi reboot
<nobawk> xem lại xem nó đọc thông tin màn hình đúng chưa
<_Tux_> VGA ATI hả?
<_Tux_> thôi mịa nay viettel khuyến mãi
<_Tux_> :(
 * n2i vừa bấm xong *100*xyz# :3 20k thôi.
<n2i> trả nợ 2000d :P
 * codai2810 nạp tiền ngay trước ngày khuyến mãi 
<n2i> codai2810: thầy có thấy cay cay sống mũi không? :3
<codai2810> tất nhiên laf ko
<n2i> sao thầy không bấm tay vài cái rồi hẵng cào lớp bạc :P
 * codai2810 chưa bao giờ chờ khuyến mãi 
<codai2810> và hôm đó đã đc lũ bạn cảnh báo ngay lúc sắp mua thẻ :-?
 * _Tux_ nhiều lúc cả tháng có tốn $ nào đâu
<codai2810> yup
<_Tux_> có lúc 2-3 hôm mà hết veo lol
<codai2810> mỗi tháng đc 25k mà khối lần bỏ phí
<codai2810> hi`hi`
<vubuntor957> !nomodeset la sao, dung nhu nao vay?
<ubot2`> vubuntor957: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rmrf> bật máy ảo lên treo xừ máy
<rmrf> hôm nay khuyến mãi viettel à
<rmrf> phải nạp thôi…
<nobawk> haha
<_Tux_> rmrf: vừa nạp xong nè
<nobawk> mai đi mua sim d-com về cắm vào dt :D
<rmrf> bọn vtc paygate chán ghê
<rmrf> hết mã thẻ viettel :|
<rmrf> ai biết trang nào nạp thẻ đt giá rẻ hem
<rmrf> tin cậy tí
<_Tux_> rmrf: hem biết là có services đó
<rmrf> như bọn vtc paygate này
<_Tux_> mà có dịch vụ nào nạp tiền điện thoại qua thẻ Vietinbank không nhỉ ?
<rmrf> mua mã thẻ của nó thì
<rmrf> 100k mất 95k thôi
<nobawk> rmrf: trường trả tiền qua bidv?
<rmrf> _Tux_: vietin topup
<rmrf> ngân hàng nào chả có
<rmrf> nobawk: vâng
<nobawk> ko biết cái dịch vụ topup của nó chạy lại chưa
<nobawk> trước nạp bằng lệnh ban số dt số tiền
<nobawk> cũng mất có 95k
<rmrf> topup của techcombank chán vãi
<rmrf> chả giảm giá gì ಠ_ಠ
<nobawk> nhưng mà dạo này nó toàn báo bảo chì :3
<nobawk> ờ
<rmrf> làm em phải nạp tiền sang vtc paygate
<nobawk> tự nạp cho mình thì ko được giảm giá :D
<nobawk> mà thôi 5k cũng đưọc mấy đâu
<nobawk> :D
<rmrf> ồ được chứ
<rmrf> 1 hộp tăm
<rmrf> :3
<_Tux_> .g Vietinbank topup
 * nobawk toàn dùng tăm ngoài quán :3
<n2i> 1 vé gửi xe :3
<rmrf> chỗ nào gửi xe như chém nhau vậy
<nobawk> chỗ vnu chứ đâu
<rmrf> trường mình 3k/phát cũng thấy xót ghê
<rmrf> ~.~
<nobawk> 9h về 4k từ lâu lắm rồi
<nobawk> rmrf: chưa có thẻ cán bộ hả?
<rmrf> chưa có anh
<nobawk> có thẻ cán bộ có kèm luôn thẻ gửi xe mà :3
<nobawk> mà 6h ko về nó cũng thu tiền :-s
<rmrf> ಠ_ಠ
<rmrf> nobawk: thẻ thì mình phải đi xin à sn?
<_Tux_> chỗ mình vẫn 1k/phát xe máy
<_Tux_> 500đ xe đạp :))
<nobawk> rmrf: để qua bên kia
<n2i> cái cheese là bên gnome. bên kde có cái nào xài được tương tự không nhỉ? nhớ là có đôi cái thì phải, nhưng sao giờ moi không ra :3
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-04
<vubuntor283> laptop cua  minh moi khi bi sap nguon la ko khoi dong lai duoc, chay ra man hinh boot roi bat minh chon roi nhan enter, nhung sau do may lai khoi dong lai ma khong vao hdh ma lai ra man hinh boot roi lai cu nhu the, tat may mot luc lau sau moi lai vao duoc
<vubuntor283> cai nay la do may hay do hdh vay co ai biet khong
<n0bawk> có thể bị lỗi 1 xíu
<n0bawk> bạn thử khôi phục lại grub xem có vào được ko
<n0bawk> !grub2
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<n0bawk> vubuntor283: ko vào được nó có báo message gì thì bạn post lên đây
<vubuntor283> ko han la ko vao duoc, nhung phai doi kha lau sau bat lai moi vao duoc
<n0bawk> có thể là do nó check disk đó
<n0bawk> mỗi lần bị cúp điện đột ngột, thông tin trên đĩa ko kịp lưu
<n0bawk> nên nó chạy cái đó để đảm bảo dữ liệu của bạn an toàn đó mà
<vubuntor283> uh hinh nhu the
<n0bawk> nên chịu khó chờ tí
<vubuntor283> ko nho lam, nhung hinh nhu binh thuong khoi dong la may bat luon, con moi khi cup dien bat len thi no moi hien ra man hinh boot
<n0bawk> chứ ubuntu khởi dộng là nhanh lắm rồi
<n0bawk> server còn khởi động 20' mới lên :))
<C4NoC> server nào 20'
<vubuntor283> uh, minh cung thay the. bthuong khoi dong la len luon, nhung moi lan cup dien thi no hien ra 4 tuy chon roi bat enter, co the nhu ban noi luc do no dua ra tuy chinh de minh check lai hdh/o cung; vde la minh ko ro lam ve lap trinh nen neu dinh truong hop nay danh tat may doi chu cung chua biet gi de tuy chinh;  con neu ko chinh gi thi chac cu bat len bat xuong mai thoi :P
<C4NoC> cúp điện , thì tất nhiên phải check disk
<C4NoC> nó ko tự fix dc, thì phải fsck = tay
<C4NoC> thế thôi
<n0bawk> C4NoC: server của /me haha
<n0bawk> thằng lsi lâu vãi
<n0bawk> rồi tiếp theo là udev :))
<n0bawk> chắc phải rebuild lại initramfs
<n0bawk> mà thoi kệ cha nó :))
<n0bawk> lsi với mấy cái post thì ko thể nào nhanh hơn được rồi :3
<C4NoC> mềnh home server, boot có 1p là xong
<C4NoC> :3
<n0bawk> ợ
<n0bawk> C4NoC: đã bao h bật thử mấy con ibm x3xxx chưa
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> mềnh bảo home server
<C4NoC> chứ có bảo ibm đâu
<C4NoC> hô hô
<n0bawk> POST là hơi bị quan trọng nha
<n0bawk> nhanh ếu chắc đã phải là tốt haha
<n0bawk> nên server thì cứ để chậm mà chắc là hơn :3
<C4NoC> gì chớ, x3xxx mềnh có cả lố
<C4NoC> :]]
<n0bawk> C4NoC: cho xin vài con đê :x
<C4NoC> đưa $ đây
<n0bawk> moá, cả lố xin vài con mà đòi đưa $$ :-s
<mrtyoffline> xin loi~ cho minh hoi, minh moi tai ve 1 tep "Python-2.7.2.tgz", lam sao de cai dat no trong terminal bay h
<mrtyoffline> tgz chu ko phai tar.gz hay tar.bz
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> python, thì trong repo có
<n0bawk> giải nén ra bằng lệnh tar xvf Python-2.7.2.tgz
<n0bawk> rồi vào trong đọc tài liệu
<C4NoC> còm pai làm khỉ gì
<mrtyoffline> repo la gi nhi~ C4
<vubuntor812> các bạn cho hỏi làm thế nào để dùng đc wifi trong ubuntu 11.04 vậy
<Stanley00> vubuntor812: bạn cho xin tên card wifi được chứ?
<vubuntor812> của laptop bạn à
<Stanley00> ...
<Stanley00> vậy paste cái kết quả "lspci -v" lên trang sau dùm nha
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor812> ok, chờ mình chút
<vubuntor812> paste ra như thế nào vậy bạn
<vubuntor812> hay phải type =.=
<Stanley00> ....
<Stanley00> ctrl + A, Ctrl + Shift + C , ctrl +v
<vubuntor812> http://paste.ubuntu.com/828487/
<vubuntor812> có phải đoạn này k bạn
<Stanley00> cho xin thêm kêt quả "ifconfig -a" luôn nha bạn
<vubuntor812> ok
<vubuntor812> http://paste.ubuntu.com/828490/
<vubuntor812> rồi đó bạn
<Stanley00> mọi thues bình thường mà, nhấp vô cái biểu tượng mạng trên góc trên bên phải, rồi chọn mạng muốn connect thôi mà
<vubuntor812> mình cắm dây thì ok
<vubuntor812> còn dùng wifi thì k đc
<vubuntor812> cái nút wireless bị ẩn đi
<vubuntor812> k ấn đc
<Stanley00> bạn tích enable wirreless chưa?
<vubuntor812> mình k biết
<vubuntor812> bạn chỉ mình đi
<Stanley00> nằm ngay chỗ đó luôn đó mà, chỉ gì nữa giờ?
<vubuntor812> bị ẩn hết
<vubuntor812> chỉ có connect to hidden wireless network thôi
<vubuntor812> à mà đây là mình cài ubuntun inside window, vậy có ảnh hưởng gì k ?
<Stanley00> cho mình xin cái screen shot đi
<vubuntor812> chờ mình chút
<vubuntor812> up len host nào vậy ?
<Stanley00> medifire đí, có mấy host mà quên rồi :D
<vubuntor812> ok
<vubuntor812> chờ mình chút, phải copy vào máy bàn mới up đc, trong ubuntu mình k có cài flash =.=
<vubuntor812> http://ni4.upanh.com/b6.s15.d1/77538ab1efc5f91c01da257f091f7e6b_40553534.screenshot1.png
<vubuntor812> ảnh đó bạn
<vubuntor812> xem giúp mình với
<Stanley00> bạn cho xem output lệnh "rfkill list" nữa xem
<vubuntor812> ok
<vubuntor812> sao mình bấm lệnh đấy vào nó chỉ xuống dòng thôi
<vubuntor812> k hiện ra gì cả
<Stanley00> vubuntor812: máy bạn có nút gạt bật tắt wifi không?
<vubuntor812> có, mình bật rồi mà
<Stanley00> vubuntor812: uhm, tắt nó đi, khởi động lại máy, đăng nhập rồi hãy gạt cái nút đó bật lại
<vubuntor812> ok,để mình thử
<vubuntor812> vẫn k đc bạn ạ
<codai2810> hmm
<codai2810> Stanley00: có chiện gì hot? :D
<Stanley00> e là tới đây mình cũng chẳng biết làm gì tiếp theo rồi
<Stanley00> codai2810: wifi không hoạt động
<vubuntor812> =.= mình mò mẫm từ đợt nghỉ tết đến h
<Stanley00> codai2810: http://paste.ubuntu.com/828487/ và http://paste.ubuntu.com/828490/ và  http://ni4.upanh.com/b6.s15.d1/77538ab1efc5f91c01da257f091f7e6b_40553534.screenshot1.png
<vubuntor812> nản quá
<codai2810> enable wifi chưa, các vị trí bạn dùng máy có wifi ko  :P
<vubuntor812> enable rồi mà, cục mạng wifi ngay dưới chân mình đây, vào win 7 bắt wifi bình thường.
<codai2810> oki
<vubuntor812> ...
<codai2810> vubuntor812: lscpi -nn
<codai2810> lsmod
<codai2810> !paste | vubuntor812
<ubot2`> vubuntor812: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor812> tình hình là mình sắp phải đi học r các bạn ạ, hix, cám ơn sự nhiệt tình của các bạn, có gì thì sáng mai mình mới online tiếp đc, khi đấy xin nhờ các bạn sau, chào thân ái :x
<Stanley00> có lẽ bạn nên lên lúc tối ấy
<codai2810> bibi
<Stanley00> lúc đó mới đông :D
<vubuntor071> cho em hoi
<vubuntor071> khi em vao hdh ubuntu
<vubuntor071> em cam cong mang vao
<vubuntor071> thi mang cu on vs off lien tuc
<vubuntor071> gio phai lam the nao a.
<Stanley00> nghe giống vấn đề về phần cứng hơn, bạn nên kiểm tra dây và jack cắm đi
<codai2810> rút ra :D
 * codai2810 nghĩ là jack cắm bị lỏng 
<mrtyoffline>         total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<mrtyoffline> Mem:       1993780    1803176     190604          0     642688     840528
<mrtyoffline> -/+ buffers/cache:     319960    1673820
<mrtyoffline> Swap:       262136         28     262108
<n0bawk> wut?
<mrtyoffline> sao minh ton ram qua
<mrtyoffline> free co ~200mb
<n0bawk> có nhiều ram để làm gì?
<mrtyoffline> vay la binh thuong ah`
<n0bawk> thế kia là nếu trừ buffer với cache đi có 300M à
<n0bawk> buffer với cache để nó chạy nhanh hơn á
<mrtyoffline> ^^
<mrtyoffline> the ah
<mrtyoffline> ah`
<mrtyoffline> sao minh cai Python dc
<mrtyoffline> ma ko mo~ dc
<mrtyoffline> alt+f2
<mrtyoffline> seacch thay python
<mrtyoffline> ma ko chay dc
<n0bawk> he he
<n0bawk> python đâu có gui
<Lokiheero> lol
<n0bawk> vào terminal gõ
<n0bawk> python
<mrtyoffline> Python 2.7.2 (default, Feb  4 2012, 13:41:17)
<mrtyoffline> [GCC 4.6.1] on linux3
<mrtyoffline> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<mrtyoffline> day la vao dc rui` ah`
<n0bawk> uh
<mrtyoffline> hihi ngo. nhi~
<mrtyoffline> the la cu phai lap trinh tren terminal
<mrtyoffline> ^^
<mrtyoffline> the Vim co Gui ko ban
<vubuntor537> khoi dong may ko vao hdh ngay ma hien ra trang gnu grub; chon ubuntu, with lunix 3.0.. generic roi nhan enter thi hien ra 4 dong loi," error: no such partition", "error: no such device", 2 dong error sau cung la "no such partition"; press any key to continue lai quay lai man hinh truoc
<vubuntor537> hien tai thi ko the vao ubuntu sau duoc, phai dung dia khoi dong :(
<n0bawk> vubuntor537: khoi phục lại grub đi
<n0bawk> !grub2 | vubuntor537
<ubot2`> vubuntor537: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<n0bawk> vubuntor537: trong đó hướng dẫn khôi phục grub đó
<n0bawk> áp dụng cho grub 2
<vubuntor537> uh, minh cung dang doc
<guest342> xin hoi? tai lieu nao la tot nhat cho ng moi su dung CentOS vay? Minh sang ben do hoi h0k ai noi ca :(
<Stanley00> guest342: dĩ nhiên là không nói rồi, làm gì có cái tốt nhất chứ
<Stanley00> guest342: tùy nhu cầu thôi bạn à
<Stanley00> guest342: thế bạn muốn tìm hiểu về gì?
<guest342> may' cai' huońg dan co ban nhu cua trang nay nay :D
<guest342> ve cai phan mem, phan quyen,....
<Stanley00> guest342: bạn thử dạo qua trang chủ của nó xem
<guest342> Stanley00: Miǹh chang tim` thay j` :D
<Stanley00> guest342: centos dùng gì để quản lý phần mềm nhỉ?
<guest342> Miǹh moi´ du.ng de´n ma`
<guest342> @@
<Stanley00> guest342: bạn có thể xem "man" của nó ấy, còn các thứ căn bản khác, có lẽ lên tldp.org sẽ có
<Stanley00> linux sys admin ấy
<Stanley00> guest342: mới đụng sao bạn không dùng ubuntu cho dễ nhỉ?
<guest342> hi
<codai2810> chắc dùng để học :)
<guest342> miǹh di.nh cai` cai´ ddns cho php
<guest342> :D
<Stanley00> thì cũng như nhau thôi mà, phần mềm thì Cent hay U đều như nhau cả thôi
<codai2810> thấy n0bawk bảo doc của redhat dùng cho centos đ
<codai2810> đc
<guest342> thi` mi`nh ti`m talieu centos toan`ra redhat
<codai2810> uh, thế cứ đọc redhat đi
<guest342> ca? cai' doc cua centos wiki
<n0bawk> ờ
<mrtyoffline> minh cai dat kho phan mem rui`
<mrtyoffline> nhung kobit cach lay ve
<mrtyoffline> ^^
<mrtyoffline> minh muon lay cai ovdp-english-vietnamese-stardict
<mrtyoffline> thi lam sao nhi~
<Stanley00> mrtyoffline: bạn cài bình thường thôi mà
<mrtyoffline> minh seach trong trung tam phan mem ubuntu co
<mrtyoffline> install luon
<mrtyoffline> nhung ma` minh muon hoi dung terminal
<Stanley00> mrtyoffline: để làm gì cơ chứ? "sudo apt-get install xxx"
<mrtyoffline> ua~ la` lenh nay` ah`
<mrtyoffline> ^^
<mrtyoffline> tap sai terminal cho quen i ma`
<mrtyoffline> ^^
<mrtyoffline> thank ban
<Stanley00> :D
<nobawk> hé hé
<mrtyoffline> cho minh` hoi~ cai ni quan trong lam
<mrtyoffline> ^^
<mrtyoffline> co cai nao` tuong tu nhu cai uninstall trong windown ko
<mrtyoffline> cai ma` hien thi tat ca cac truong trinh minh cai` dat i
<mrtyoffline> thi go~ cai nao` thi` go~
<Stanley00> dpkg --get-selec..., quên mất khúc sau rồi, nhấn tab chắc nó ra đó
<mrtyoffline> install xong cai ovdp-english-vietnamese-stardict
<mrtyoffline> ma trong stardict chua co
<mrtyoffline> trong thu muc usr/share/stardict/dic/
<mrtyoffline> co rui`
<mrtyoffline> ma` chay Stardict thi` ko thay ^^
<Stanley00> mrtyoffline: bạn kiểm tra lại cấu hình của stardict ấy, xem đường dẫn đúng chưa?
 * Stanley00 không dùng stardict nên không biết
<mrtyoffline> ^^
<mrtyoffline> trong Startdit bo khong hien thi, nhung ma go~ tu` vao` thi` dich duoc
<mrtyoffline> hihi
<GeekComp> chán quớ
<nobawk> :3
 * n2i chưa hết 2G max speed sao :3
<codai2810> rmrf: tuần đầu học đc nghỉ thưc hành ạ?
<rmrf> codai2810: ko ro
<codai2810> rmrf: anh là thầy mà :( thế này sv còn hỏi ai =((
<vubuntor215> alo
<vubuntor215> co ai con thuc ko
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-05
<nobawk> vãi
<nobawk> dùng 1 ngày là còn 20% :3
<nobawk> mà sao cái cell standby với phone idle tốn điện vậy :-s
 * CoconutCrab ló đầu lên
<CoconutCrab> để 2G thôi
<nobawk> toàn tắt 3g mà?
<nobawk> tắt 3g cũng phải để 2g à :3
<nobawk> mà h cái wifid đang tèo :-s
<CoconutCrab> data ->
<CoconutCrab> tắt data, tắt automatic sync
<nobawk> tắt hết rồi á :-s
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> thế /me hem biết
<CoconutCrab> :3
<nobawk> có đặt 3g đâu
<nobawk> toàn tắt lúc nào dùng mới bật :3
<nobawk> thế mà cái cell standby 46%
<nobawk> phone idle 44% :(
<nobawk> display 2%
<CoconutCrab> nếu thế thì pin phải được 2 ngày
<CoconutCrab> 4 ngày*
<nobawk> android system 5%
<CoconutCrab> 2 cái kia tức là không ai dùng gì
<CoconutCrab> nó cao là tốt
<nobawk> display 2%
<nobawk> wifi 2%
<nobawk> thế mà có 1 ngày đó :-s
<nobawk> mà battery ko xem được còn bao nhiêu % :3
<nobawk> có bị chai gì ko :3
<CoconutCrab> the' chac' pin co' van de
<CoconutCrab> ho` ho`, ibus-unikey oi' lien tuc
<nobawk> haiz
<nobawk> có nên cài task killer ko?
<CoconutCrab> co'
<nobawk> haiz
<nobawk> search trên market thấy 1 đống task killer :3
<nobawk> cái radio của cyanogenmod cũng ko ngon lắm :3
<nobawk> nhiễu tè le
<nobawk> hình như độ phân giải của nó chỉ được 0.2
<vubuntor295> alo
<CoconutC1ab> ?
<vubuntor295> please help
<Stanley00> !ask
<CoconutC1ab> bạn gặp vấn đề gì?
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor295> mình đang dùng ubuntu bằng wubi
<vubuntor295> thằng bạn mượn máy ghost lại win
<vubuntor295> giờ chỉ còn mỗi phân vùng ubuntu
<CoconutC1ab> dùng wubi sao có 'phân vùng' ubuntu được?
<vubuntor295> làm thế nào fix đc nhỉ
<nobawk> chắc cài sang ổ khác
<vubuntor295> dùng wubi sao có 'phân vùng' ubuntu được? : là do cài sang ổ khác
<nobawk> ờ
<vubuntor295> dữ liệu nằm ở ổ đó và mình muốn wubi dùng đĩa đó thay vì tạo cái mới
<vubuntor295> google mỏi cả tay
<vubuntor295> :(
<nobawk> h sang cái ổ kia copy mấy cái file qua ổ boot
 * CoconutC1ab chả hiểu gì cả, núp
<vubuntor295> file boot của wubi đúng ko bạn
<vubuntor295> wubildr
<vubuntor295> wubildr.cfg
<vubuntor295> wubildr.mbr
<nobawk> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/20340/how-to-restore-the-wubi-ubuntu-bootloader/
<nobawk> xem cái này cho nhanh
<vubuntor295> ok
<vubuntor295> :)
<nobawk> mà bạn đang dùng hdh nào
<vubuntor295> w7
<vubuntor295> cực chẳng đã mới phải dùng w7 + wubi
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> win7 thì cứ thế thẳng tiến
<vubuntor295> xem bộ được
<vubuntor295> cảm ơn bạn nobawk nhé
<nobawk> ko có chi
<vubuntor330> hello all
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor330
<ubot2`> vubuntor330: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor330> lúc nãy mình hỏi restore boot loader của wubi
<vubuntor330> giờ đã trở lại bằng ubuntu yêu quý rồi =))
<vubuntor330> sướng thật, thanks nobawk nhé :D
<nobawk> thích ubuntu thì cài vào ổ cứng đi
<nobawk> wubi cũng ko hay lắm haha
 * Stanley00 vote cài thẳng ra ổ cứng :D
<vubuntor408> gì thế này
<vubuntor408> cho hỏi tí các pro
<Stanley00> ???
<nobawk`> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor408> em đang dùng Win7 nhưng muốn cài ubuntu song song thì giờ có cần chia cho ubuntu 1 ổ đĩa riêng ko?
<Stanley00> có
<Stanley00> và đọc trong trang sau nha
<Stanley00> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor408> thế em muốn cài bằng usb thì cách nào vừa chia ổ đĩa vừa cài ubuntu nhanh ko
<vubuntor408> thế em muốn cài bằng usb thì cách nào vừa chia ổ đĩa vừa cài ubuntu nhanh ko
<vubuntor408> bác ơi
<vubuntor069> cac bac cho e hoi ti
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor069> ubuntu cua e moi khi dung wifi ngon
<vubuntor069> tu dung hom nay khong the tim thay wifi
<vubuntor069> cac bac giup e voi
<n2i> tự dưng thôi à?
<n2i> bạn kiểm tra các thứ chưa?
<n2i> bật wireless chưa?
<vubuntor069> co phai vao cai system roi vao wireless khong bac
<vubuntor069> roi chuyen off thanh on
<vubuntor069> e khong the nao chuyen thanh on dc
<n2i> ò
<vubuntor069> e cu keo sang on no lai tu keo ve off
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor069> moi khi e keo ngon
<vubuntor069> nhung hom nay cha hieu sao bat len
<n2i> nó chọc tức bạn chơi ấy mà, chơi với nó chút tạm đi :P
<vubuntor069> lam mai ko dc
<vubuntor069> cam day thi chay ngon
<vubuntor069> nhung
<n2i> thường thì có công tắc bật wireless trên máy, bạn chắc chắn là nó bật rồi?
<vubuntor069> hinh nhu may e khong co cong tac wifi
<vubuntor069> may dell bac ah
<n2i> :|
<n2i> đa số các con lap đều có.
<vubuntor069> bac giup e voi
<n2i> bạn kiểm tra lại xem sao.
<vubuntor069> e cung chang biet cong tac no cho nao
<vubuntor069> e tim mai khong thay
<n2i> lần cuối cùng bạn xài wifi tốt là khi nào?
<vubuntor069> chieu nay bac ah
<vubuntor069> roi luc 6h chieu
<vubuntor069> e tat may di nau com an
<vubuntor069> toi bat len thi tit
<n2i> và từ lúc đó tới giờ bạn có phá gì quái quái không?
<vubuntor069> e chi bat len
<n2i> hmm
<vubuntor069> va co tim wifi
<vubuntor069> nhung ko dc
<vubuntor069> ko nghich gi ca
 * n2i ai có ý tưởng gì về vụ này ko nhỉ?
<n2i> vubuntor069: bạn xài lap nào?
<vubuntor069> e xai con dell ma bac
<vubuntor069> lap dell
<vubuntor069> modell PP41L
<vubuntor069> khong co bac nao giup em ah
<vubuntor069> dau roi cac bac dau roi
<vubuntor069> cai mobile cua e van search wifi ngon lanh
<vubuntor069> nhung lap thi chiu
<vubuntor069> cac bac giup e voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor069: bạn cho xin output "rfkill list" xem nào
<vubuntor069> la gi ah
<vubuntor069> e chua hieu cai bac vua noi
<vubuntor069> cai rfkill list
<vubuntor069> ay ah
<vubuntor069> la gi ha bac
<Stanley00> vubuntor069: bạn mở terminal lên, gõ cái lệnh đó vào, rồi paste kết quả vào đây
<vubuntor069> ok bac doi e teo
<vubuntor069> ah
<vubuntor069> 0: brcmwl-0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes 1: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$
<vubuntor069> day bac oi
<Stanley00> bị block hết rồi à? mà bạn có tới 2 cái card wireless ?
<Stanley00> vấn đề là nó đã bị khóa bởi một cái gạt hay cái nút phần cứng nào đó, bạn phải tìm ra nó và bật nó lại đi, như n2i nói rồi đó
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> lại broadcom ko vào đc mạng à?
<vubuntor069> tuc la bat cong tac ha bac
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor069> e co tat bao gio dau nhi
<nobawk> thế kia đau có phải bị block?
<nobawk> bật wifi lên
<vubuntor069> moi lan e tat e chi click shutdow tat may thoi
<nobawk> rồi ifconfig
<nobawk> xem nó ra cái gì
<nobawk> vubuntor069: ifconfig
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor069
<ubot2`> vubuntor069: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<Stanley00> nobawk: ai biết đâu, thấy hard blocked : yes nên đoán thế :D
<nobawk> hmm
<vubuntor069> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:ae:17:de:88             inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::223:aeff:fe17:de88/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:14680 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:15039 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000      
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor069
<ubot2`> vubuntor069: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor084> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ ifconfig eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:ae:17:de:88             UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:15069 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:15445 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:17415584 (17.4 MB)  TX bytes:1617006 (1.6 MB)           Interrupt:18   eth1      Link encap
<vubuntor084> van the cac bac oi
<Stanley00> vubuntor084: copy ra chỗ pastebin ấy
<vubuntor084> e cop nguyen tu trang ubuntu paste day
<Stanley00> như thế này thì ai mà đọc được đây
<Stanley00> paaste lên đó rồi "đưa link vào đây"
<vubuntor084> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830055/
<vubuntor084> co phai day khong bac
<vubuntor084> e moi choi ubuntu
<nobawk> thế kia là chưa bật wifi
<vubuntor084> nen ko ranh lam
<nobawk> hoặc là disable wifi rồi
<vubuntor084> den wifi sang tung ma bac
<nobawk> ifconfig -a
<vubuntor084> e search bang mobile
<vubuntor084> van ngon
<nobawk> vubuntor084: nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor084> ah e quen mat vi e dang cam day neu rut ra no khong tim thay wifi thi lai mat mang
<vubuntor084> gio cu rut ra roi cop
<vubuntor084> hay de day ha bac
<nobawk> cắm nguyên dây
<nobawk> đâu cần phải tháo dây ra
<nobawk> mình dùng 1 lúc cả dây cả ko dây bình thường :3
<vubuntor084> bac ko hieu y e roi neu e cam vao cuc ship thi no tit neu cam day phai cam truc tiep vao cuc moden
<nobawk> wut?
<nobawk> bạn xem lại xem đã enable wifi chưa
<nobawk> enable wifi ở chỗ cái network manager ấy
<vubuntor084> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830063/
<nobawk> vubuntor084: đang dùng ubuntu bản nào?
<vubuntor084> vao system roi vao wireless dung ko bac
<vubuntor084> ko the nao bat dc
<vubuntor084> e dung 11.10
<nobawk> chỉ chuột phải vào cái biểu tượng mạng
<nobawk> lspci -vvnn
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor084
<ubot2`> vubuntor084: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<nobawk> sudo lspci -vvnn
<nobawk> vubuntor084: thêm sudo
<vubuntor084> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830071/
<vubuntor084> daY BAC OI
<vubuntor487> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830086/
<vubuntor487> day la e config luc e rut day
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> cài driver đóng hả?
<vubuntor487> cac bac co tim ra dc nguyen nhan khong ah
<nobawk> vubuntor487: có dùng windows thì thử vào windows tắt cái power management đi
<nobawk> !search power
<ubot2`> Found: network-pm
<vubuntor487> e ung song song
<nobawk> !network-pm | vubuntor487
<vubuntor487> ca win ca ubuntu
<ubot2`> vubuntor487: Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<nobawk> thử cái này
<nobawk> ko đc thì tính tiếp
<vubuntor487> vang de e thu out ubuntu e vao win lam nhu bac noi xem sao
<nobawk> vubuntor487: uh, thử cái đó trước
<vubuntor487> e thu roi ma van khong dc bac oi
<nobawk> ok
<vubuntor091> alo
<nobawk> vậy h chỉ chuột phải vào cái biểu tượng mạng
<nobawk> xem cái enable wireless đã được tích chưa?
<vubuntor091> minh vua cai ubuntu xong, nhung ko co tieng + no cu giat giat. ai giup minh voi!
<vubuntor091> alo co ai ko?
<nobawk> giật giật như lào?
<vubuntor091> keo cua so no giat giat y. ko muot,
<vubuntor091> xong roi lai con ko co tieng nua. hix
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> kéo cửa sổ là do phần cứng đồ hoạ
<nobawk> vubuntor091: bạn dùng card đồ hoạ nào?
<nobawk> vubuntor487: sao rồi?
<vubuntor487> cai  enable wireless no khong cho tich bac oi
<vubuntor091> minh dung ati radion hd
<nobawk> vubuntor487: ko cho tích và cũng chưa đc tích luôn hả?
<nobawk> cái thằng network manager củ chuối
<vubuntor487> vang dung roi
<nobawk> vubuntor487: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<vubuntor487> cha hieu sao chieu e van dung ngon
<vubuntor487> gio lai tit
<nobawk> lúc chiều có update gì ko?
<vubuntor487> da khong bac ah
<nobawk> vubuntor487: chạy lệnh kia nó có thay đổi gì ko
<nobawk> vubuntor487: h ấn nút để tắt wifi đi
<nobawk> vào terminal chạy lệnh
<nobawk> sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<vubuntor487> an nut gi ah
<vubuntor487> ?
<nobawk> bật wifi lên
<vubuntor487> ?
<nobawk> xem nó báo cái gì
<nobawk> vubuntor487: nút bật tắt wifi?
<vubuntor487> o cuc ship ha bac
<vubuntor487> no bao can nto open cai dong lenh
<vubuntor487> bac vua gui
<nobawk> ở cái máy tính ấy
<vubuntor091> ubuntu chan wa, giat, ko nhan card man hinh, ko co tieng. nan?
<nobawk> hò hò
<nobawk> easy come easy go
<vubuntor487> kho qua e dot tin hoc dung 2 nam khong biet nut tat bat wifi
<vubuntor487> thang e cua e no di choi ve
<vubuntor487> no bat lai cho dc roi
<vubuntor487> hi cac bac thong cam nhe
<vubuntor487> hi dot no kho the
<nobawk> haiz
<Stanley00> :-ss
<nobawk> bó tay :3
<vubuntor487> gio thi e biet nut bat wifi
<vubuntor487> roi
<vubuntor487> hi
<nobawk> đc cái bạn vubuntor487 cũng kiên trì
<nobawk> kiên trì mới dùng linux (ubuntu) lâu đc :))
<vubuntor487> e mong cac bac thong cam
<vubuntor487> hi
<nobawk> ko có chi
<vubuntor487> e khoai ubuntu lau roi
<Stanley00> nobawk: không như ai kia nhỉ? :))
<vubuntor487> nhung gio moi bat dau nghich
<vubuntor487> hi
<vubuntor487> acac bac thong cam nhe
<vubuntor487> gio e fai out da
<vubuntor487> e cung moi biet trang ho tro ubuntu nay
<Stanley00> nobawk: sn có biết assembly không? cho /me hỏi tí
<vubuntor487> mai neu biet gi
<nobawk> biết xíu
<vubuntor487> e se len ho tro cac bac moi vao sau e
<vubuntor487> hi
<vubuntor487> chao cac bac
<nobawk> bibi
<n2i> :3
<n2i> Khổ, vợ mình mà chẳng biết trên người chỗ nào ra chỗ nào, nên mới cực thế :P
<Stanley00> nobawk: uhm, vậy hai lệnh "lea ebx, [esi]" , với "mov ebx, esi" giống hay khác nhau vậy? /me đọc thấy hình như giống kết quả mà phải không?
<nobawk> haha
<nobawk> chờ tí đi coi lại lâu ngày ko xài quên :))
<Stanley00> nobawk: uhm. thanks sn trước :D
<nobawk> Stanley00: lâu ngày ko dùng, quên hết rồi, nhưng trong 1 số trường hợp thì giống
<nobawk> trong 1 số trường hợp ko có 1 lệnh mov tương đương 1 lệnh lea đâu :3
<Stanley00> nobawk: uhm, /me cũng nghĩ thế, đọc doc thì nó nói lea tạo cái "effective address" gì gì đó, mà chẳng hiểu nó là cái gì :(
<nobawk> :D
<nobawk> thì địa chỉ
<nobawk> phải tính từ 2 thanh ghi mà
<nobawk> 1 thanh ghi segment 1 thanh ghi offset phải hông
<Stanley00> nobawk: uhm
 * Stanley00 nghĩ /me nên đọc lại kiến trúc bộ nhớ thôi, thanks sn nobawk nha.
<nobawk> Stanley00: thì trong trường hợp này effective address sẽ phải là segment dịch bit + offset :D
<nobawk> Stanley00: kiểu thế :D
<vubuntor071> may anh oi lam sao vao facebook tren ubuntu
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-28
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor131> mọi người cho em hỏi được không ạ. em cài ubuntu trên máy ảo VM WARE .khi cài xong nó hiện ra màn hinh console.bây jo em muốn chuyển sang màn hình destop thì ntn ạ.em đã ấn ctrl +alt+f7 rồi mà không được ạ
<Severus_> bạn tải bản Ubuntu nào thế
<Severus_> :)
<vubuntor131> dạ 12.04 anh ạ
<vubuntor131> jo làm ntn ạ
<Severus_> mà cụ thể là bản nào
<Severus_> desktop, minimal hay server
<vubuntor131> ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386
<vubuntor131> destop anh ạ
<Severus_> okay
<Severus_> service start gdm xem sao
<vubuntor131> vâng j
<vubuntor131> không được anh ởi
<vubuntor131> nó bảo là unrecognized service
<vubuntor131> anh à
<vubuntor131> anh Severus
<Severus_> okay
<Severus_> cài vào đi
<Severus_> ủa quên
<Severus_> nó xài lightdm
<Severus_> start lightdm lên
<Severus_> :3
<vubuntor131> vâng ạ
<vubuntor131> đầu tiền là cài lightdm hả anh
<Severus_> ờm
<Severus_> rồi start nó lên
<vubuntor131> nhung anh ơi nó báo lỗi là 308 not upgraded anh à
<Severus_> ờm
<Severus_> start lên xem
<vubuntor131> dc rồi anh ởi
<vubuntor131> em cảm ơn anh
<vubuntor131> hihi
<vubuntor131> em cảm ơn anh
<vubuntor131> mà anh Severus ơi.sao em vào phần settings dispaly sao em không chỉnh được màn hình nhỉ
<Severus_> nó tự detect mà
<Severus_> chỉnh abwngf xrandr ấy
<vubuntor131> tại màn hình nó to hơn màn hình máy ảo
<vubuntor131> em cư phải chình con lăn chuột anh à
<Severus_> mở rộng máy aor a
<Severus_> kéo cái màn hình máy ảo ra
<Severus_> :3
<vubuntor131> nghĩa là cái ubuntu đó to hơn máy ảo
<vubuntor131> lên cứ phải lăn con chuột thấy kho chiu
<vubuntor131> jo em muốn cho màn hình của ubuntu gần bằng máy ảo dc không anh
<vubuntor131> anh ởi làm ntn à
<vubuntor131> cài màn hình ubunt to gắp 3 lần máy ảo anh à
<_Tux_> cài Virtualbox Additional vô
<Severus_> chọn chế dộ fullscreen xem sao
<vubuntor131> là sao anh có thể nói rõ cho em không ạ.
<vubuntor131> em đã vào settings chon disphay rồi
<vubuntor131> nhưng không thể chỉnh disphay
<vubuntor131> nó không cho chỉnh anh à
<Severus_> chỉnh máy ảo
<vubuntor131> vâng
<vubuntor131> nhung khong dc
<Severus_> chịu
<Severus_> :)
<Stanley00> vubuntor131: làm như _Tux_ nói ấy, chi tiết google dễ mà
<vubuntor131> em làm rồi ạ.em cảm ơn các anh
<vubuntor131> hihi
<vubuntor836> xin chào
<vubuntor836> có ai giúp tôi về cài đặt ubuntu 9.10
<vubuntor231> trong ubuntu no khong nhan usb 3g thi lam tn ha moi nguoi?
<C4NoC>  cài win?
<vubuntor231> k, thich ubuntu hon
<vubuntor231> 12.04 y ban ah, no k coi ubuntu nhu 1 o dia
<vubuntor231> no khong coi dcom nhu 1 o dia
<C4NoC>  uh
<C4NoC> rồi sao?
<vubuntor231> neu cam san dcom thi trong network no co hien len Viettel... nhung khong connect duoc
<vubuntor231> con neu mo may xong moi cam thi no khong nhan luon
<vubuntor231> :((
<vubuntor483> cho t hỏi với
<vubuntor483> sao t cài unbuntu mà lâu quá trời
<vubuntor483> gần hai tiếng rùi
<vubuntor483> http://imgur.com/Pmf0dP6
<iSupyBot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor483> đến 95% cứ dừng ở đó là sao hả mọi ng
<vubuntor231> lau ma, cu doi di.
<vubuntor483> hjc
<vubuntor231> 2 tieng la nhanh roi.
<vubuntor483> sao mà chạy đc 95%
<vubuntor483> rùi phải đến 40ph rùi
<vubuntor483> vẫn vậy
<vubuntor231> den cuoi bao h cung cham ma
<vubuntor483> t tưởng bản của t bị làm sao
<vubuntor483> vì lâu quá lun ý
<vubuntor483> hjc
<vubuntor483> mọi ng cũng vậy à
<vubuntor483> 2 tiếng đã xong đâu
<Stanley00> vubuntor483: không lâu như thế đâu, máy ảo thì khoảng 20 phút là xong rôi, bạn có checksum file iso chưa?
<vubuntor483> check sum đoạn nào vậy bạn
<Stanley00> .g checksum ubuntu iso
<iPhenny> Stanley00: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<iSupyBot> Title: UbuntuHashes - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor483> t k rõ
<vubuntor483> cài theo video hướng dẫn trên mạng
<vubuntor483> k thấy có
<vubuntor231> t cai wubi cung hoi lau, con tuy toc do mang cua minh nua
<vubuntor483> giờ nó cứ mắc ở đó thì sử lú sao hả bạn
<vubuntor483> ủa
<vubuntor483> t tưởng k liên quan đến mạng chứ
<vubuntor483> vubuntur231 t dow nó về máy rùi mà
<vubuntor231> luc c cai co chon cai ca goi di kem k.
<C4NoC> lúc cài rút dây mạng ra
<C4NoC> nó update từ nước ngoài
<C4NoC> chậm như rùa
<C4NoC> cài xong vào chọn server vn mà update cho lẹ
<vubuntor231> con van de Dcom cua t ai biet khong? help me
<C4NoC> dcom sao?
<C4NoC> cắm vào nó nhận cái gì
<vubuntor483> thì t chọn vào cái file iso t dow về thui
<vubuntor231> no cha hien len cai gi va Dcom het
<C4NoC> vubuntor231: vào network manager xem
<C4NoC> vubuntor483: lúc cài rút dây mạng ra
<vubuntor231> bay gio thi no dang hien cai phan wifi va co cai Dcom cua t
<vubuntor231> tuy nhien k ket noi duoc
<C4NoC> bấm vào đấy config
<vubuntor231> bam vao dau?
<C4NoC> vaof chỗ dcom ấy
<vubuntor231> no bao la modem network disconnect
<vubuntor231> bam vao dcom thi no connect ma
<C4NoC> owf
<C4NoC> thì bấm vào cho nó connect
<vubuntor483> C4NoC khi cài k đc có mạng à c?
<vubuntor483> t k bit cứ để đó thui à
<vubuntor231> no k the connect duoc luc nao cung bao la modem network disconnect
<C4NoC> do nó tự update
<C4NoC> server nước ngoài chậm thì lâu chứ sao
<C4NoC> vubuntor231: dmesg
<C4NoC> xem ra cái gfi
<vubuntor483> zậy giờ rút ra đc k
<vubuntor483> 95% rùi C4NoC à
<vubuntor373> Mình bị lỗi như thế này: Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
<C4NoC> vubuntor483: rút đại đi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor373> khi chạy lệnh này:sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<vubuntor483> há»±
<vubuntor483> nhỡ đang update
<vubuntor483> giờ rút ra
<vubuntor231> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1580102/
<vubuntor483> sao k nhở
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor231> day C4Noc ah
<C4NoC> vubuntor483: ko, cùng lắm cài lại :3
<vubuntor483> hơ hơg
<vubuntor483> xong rùi
<vubuntor483> chưa kịp rút ra
<vubuntor483> thì đã complete
<vubuntor483> hí hí
<vubuntor483> thanks cả nhà
<C4NoC> vubuntor231: tắt wifi, vào chỗ 3g config
<vubuntor231> ngon, da bao ma, p kien nhan chu
<vubuntor231> :)
<C4NoC> chuột phải chuột trái gì đó mà vào
 * C4NoC chả nhớ
<C4NoC> 4 năm nay ko dính tới ubuntu rồi
<vubuntor231> oh my
<vubuntor231> co nho giup t di, cha thay cho config o dau
<vubuntor231> Ma no k nhan 3G nhu 1 o dia c ah
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> mắc gì
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-29
<vubuntor102> các pro ơi
<vubuntor102> cho t hỏi cách cài đặt phần mềm .tgz trong ubuntu với
<vubuntor102> k có ai giúp t à
<vubuntor102> xem trên mạng ng ta cứ nói giải nén rùi ./cònugure
<vubuntor102> ./configure
<vubuntor102> mà t làm k đc
<vubuntor102> chán thía
<vubuntor102> cungx chả có file readme hay install nào cả
<vubuntor102> mọi ng ơi giúp t với
<vubuntor102> sao k có ai trả lời vậy
<vubuntor102> huhu
<_Tux_> chưa ai dậy cả
 * _Tux_ nói mê
<MeiMei> vubuntor102: giúp gfi chả nói, kêu chi
<vubuntor102> hjc
<vubuntor102> giúp t với
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor102> t cần cài một file .tgz
<vubuntor102> nhưng t làm theo hướng dẫn trên mạng k đc
<n0bawk> tar xvf abc.tgz
<n0bawk> done
<vubuntor102> đến ./configure
<vubuntor102> k ra cái j
<vubuntor102> t giải nén rùi
<vubuntor102> tiếp theo thi k đc
<vubuntor102> t k ./configure nữa
<_Tux_> vubuntor102: lol
<_Tux_> phải xem trong đó
<_Tux_> có gì
<vubuntor102> mà t vào src lun
<vubuntor102> và make
<_Tux_> cứ chứ ./configure tùm lum
<vubuntor102> nhưng cũng k đc lun
<_Tux_> có tác dụng gì
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor102> trong file t giải nén ra
<vubuntor102> có ba thư mục
<vubuntor102> bin, lib, va src
<_Tux_> vubuntor102: có Makefile không?
<_Tux_> có file configure hem?
<vubuntor102> thì đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor102: có không
<vubuntor102> t .configure k đc
<_Tux_> không cần phải giải thích
<vubuntor102> t vào src lun và make
<vubuntor102> nhưng cũng k dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor102: không hiểu cái ./configure là cái gì hở
<vubuntor102> có
<vubuntor102> hj
<_Tux_> nó gọi cái file configure ở thư mục đấy
<_Tux_> mà ếu có thì gọi cái gì
<vubuntor102> để xem có cái file nào thiếu k mà
<vubuntor102> uh ha
<vubuntor102> hj
<vubuntor102> thía trg hợp của t thì giải quyết sao các pro
<_Tux_> vubuntor102: nhìn loanh quanh xem
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> đọc docs của nó
<_Tux_> blablabla
<_Tux_> Google
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor102> doc của nó lại k có hướng dẫn cài đặt
<vubuntor102> nản
<_Tux_> làm gì có chuyện
<_Tux_> phần mềm lởm thế
<vubuntor102> _Tux_ có rảnh k, cài thử hộ t với, phần mềm này nhẹ thui
 * _Tux_ chả rảnh
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor102> đi mà
<vubuntor102> t đọc trong doc của nó
<vubuntor102> k có hướng dẫn cài đặt
<vubuntor102> giờ chịu chả bit làm sao
<vubuntor102> http://www.pst.informatik.uni-muenchen.de/projekte/hugo/
<iSupyBot> Title: Hugo/RT (at www.pst.informatik.uni-muenchen.de)
<_Tux_> [Gia Cát Dự] cái thư mục bin là chạy được luôn
<vubuntor102> sao mà chạy đc
<vubuntor102> vì toàn các file
<vubuntor102> chạy kiểu j
<_Tux_> ồ đoạn được bạn này rồi
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> đoán*
<_Tux_> bạn gái Ngọc ở Thái Nguyên đêm hôm nọ
<_Tux_> haha
<_Tux_> :p
<vubuntor102> Ngọc nào nhỉ
<_Tux_> ok
<_Tux_> thế nhầm
<_Tux_> .g hugort debian
<iPhenny> _Tux_: No results found for 'hugort debian'.
<vubuntor102> có j trùng hợp zậy ta?
<_Tux_> .g hugo debian
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2012/10/msg00956.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Re: Installing Debian on Windows 7 machine? (at lists.debian.org)
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> vubuntor102: vô thư mục bin á
<_Tux_> xem nó có cái gì
<vubuntor102> có các file run.sh...
<vubuntor102> toàn file run...sh thui bạn à
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<_Tux_> cái này là java
<vubuntor102> chọn cái nào run giờ
<_Tux_> có phải cài cắm cm gì đâu
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor102> k cài á
<n0bawk> haiz
<vubuntor102> thía giờ dùng trình biên dịch java sao
<vubuntor102> htrc t thử đau có đc
<_Tux_> chmod +x hugort
<_Tux_> ./hugort -xxx
<_Tux_> vubuntor102: vãi cả hardcore
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor102> ?
<vubuntor102> t giơ mới tập tọe linux
<vubuntor102> k bit j mong chỉ giáo
 * _Tux_ thấy chả liên quan tới chuyện tập tọe blablabla
<_Tux_> thấy có một đống jar
<_Tux_> thì phải hiểu nó là java ngay chứ
<_Tux_> vubuntor102: chưa code java bao giờ?
<vubuntor102> nhưng lại một đống .sh
<vubuntor102> nên t nghĩ nó là phải cài trên linux
<_Tux_> .sh là file shell scripts thôi
<vubuntor102> uhm
<_Tux_> bản 1.51a thì làm gì có shell scripts nào
<_Tux_> có mỗi cái hugort
<vubuntor102> t dow cái đó về
<vubuntor102> nhưng k thấy có .sh
<vubuntor102> t sợ k cài đc
<vubuntor102> nên dow cái hugo 3.00
<vubuntor102> ở bên dưới
<vubuntor102> cái hugort 0.51a đó
<vubuntor102> giờ mún dùng nó thì làm thía nào vậy bạn
<_Tux_> tự tìm hiểu
<_Tux_> vừa nói ở trên rồi
<_Tux_> ếu nói lại nữa
<vubuntor102> nói đi mà, bạn chỉ nói nó là java
<vubuntor102> support với
<vubuntor102> t đang cần gấp mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor102: cuộn lên đọc hết đi rồi nói
<vubuntor102> cái chmod đó hả
<vubuntor102> _Tux_ oi
<vubuntor102> k đc
<vubuntor102> _Tux_ còn đó k vậy
<vubuntor102> ???
<n0bawk> chmod
<n0bawk> xong rồi ./run.sh?
<vubuntor102> k đc bạn n0bawk à
<n0bawk> nó báo?
<vubuntor102> k tim thấy twh mục
<vubuntor102> thư mục
<vubuntor102> n0bawk cho t hỏi
<n0bawk> thư mục?
<vubuntor102> uh
<vubuntor102> t hỏi nhé
<vubuntor102> giờ mỗi khi t mún sử dụng phần mềm này
<vubuntor102> t phải làm thế nào
<n0bawk> chạy cái lệnh?
<vubuntor102> vì như các bạn nói là  t k phải cài đặt
<vubuntor102> uh
<vubuntor102> chạy lệnh đúng k
<n0bawk> ờ
<vubuntor102> chạy lệnh thì mình cũng phải vò trong nó chứ
<vubuntor102> thì mới dùng các lib của nó đc
<n0bawk> setup cái đó vào script
<n0bawk> vào biến môi trường
<n0bawk> sau đó nó tự làm :))
<vubuntor102> ?
<vubuntor102> setup vào script như sao ban?
<n0bawk> cat run.sh
<n0bawk> bạn sẽ thấy 1 ví dụ :D
<n0bawk> còn như thế nào thì dài dòng lắm, còn tuỳ nó cần những cái gì nữa
<_Tux_> bản 1.51a
<_Tux_> có mỗi cái shell script
<_Tux_> wrap lại cái đống java
<_Tux_> thì không dùng
<_Tux_> cứ thích hardcore
<n0bawk> he he
 * n0bawk cũng thích hardcore
<vubuntor102> nhưng t làm cái 0.51a như Tux nói
<vubuntor102> có đc đc
<n0bawk> haiz
<vubuntor102> có đc đâu
<n0bawk> hay lại để trên phân vùng ntfs của win xong rồi ko đc?
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor102> hjc
<vubuntor102> ai lại thía
<n0bawk> nói chung là nói như bạn thì chả bao h đc
<_Tux_> biết đâu được
<n0bawk> ko đc thì nó báo gì hay ko bao gì
<n0bawk> cứ nói ko chạy đc
<n0bawk> rồi ko đc
<n0bawk> nó lỗi
<_Tux_> vubuntor102: cài jre chưa vậy
<_Tux_> =)
<n0bawk> bố ai biét lỗi gì mà sửa :))
<n0bawk> ko chạy đc nó có phọt cái gì ra thì phải kêu la lên
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor102> chÆ°a
<vubuntor102> hjhj
<n0bawk> ok
 * n0bawk lượn
<vubuntor102> ?
<vubuntor102> các pro ddwnngf nóng thế
<vubuntor102> hugort line 148: /home/trang/java/jdk1.5.0_04/bin/java: no such file or directer
<vubuntor102> t chmod xong ./hugort -xxx nó ra như thế đó
<CoconutCrab> uar
<CoconutCrab> lại bạn thái nguyên đó à?
<vubuntor102> các pro xem hộ t với
<vubuntor102> ?
<vubuntor102> sao nãy giờ ai cũng hỏi t ở thái nguyên nhỉ
<_Tux_> n0bawk: đỡ đi anh
<_Tux_> phải mổ thôi
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor102> _Tux_ chỉ giáo
 * _Tux_ gà lắm
<vubuntor102> giúp t chút đi
<vubuntor626> các bạn ơi, sao ubuntu 12.04 không hiển thị như khi cắm 1 usb bình thường vào nhỉ?
<vubuntor626> mình đã thiết lập mobile broadband, dcom hiện lên nhưng nó không tài nào kết nối được là sao?
<_Tux_> vubuntor626: là đơn giản click vô network manager
<_Tux_> chọn D-COM
<vubuntor626> t chọn vậy rồi nhưng lần nào nó cũng báo k connect đươc
<firewalldt> keke
<firewalldt> lau ngay ko vao
<vubuntor419> các bước cài jre trong ubuntu như thế nào nhỉ cả nhà
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install oracle-jre?
<vubuntor419> vào đến thư mục giải nén của nó rùi dùng lenegj đó lun hả bạn?
<kenny__> ?
<n0bawk> ko cần giải nén
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install jdk
<n0bawk> -> done huh?
<n0bawk> thích cái hàng của oracle thì cài third party repository
<n0bawk> rồi sudo apt-get install thế là xong
<vubuntor419> nó báo couldn't find packeag
<vubuntor419> cái chỗ install t để là tên cái package t vừa dow về đúng k
<_Tux_> .g wedup8 java 7
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-emerald-in-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Install Emerald In Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot Via PPA ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<kenny__> khong can down package ve dau ban
<n0bawk> hô hô hô
<kenny__> @Tux: emerald on arch sao anh? :)
<_Tux_> kenny__: dùng Ubuntu đi
<_Tux_> arch mà còn emerald
<_Tux_> =))
<kenny__> em hoi vay thoi
<kenny__> tai sao lai dung khong duoc?
 * _Tux_ có bảo không dùng được đâu
<vubuntor278> có ai biết câu lệnh tắt firewall trên linux không ạ
<oldCrab> sudo iptables -F
<vubuntor278> có ai biết tắt firewall trên centos không ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor278: như trên
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor278> nhưng mà làm sao biết mình đã tắt hay chưa ạ
<_Tux_> iptables -L
<oldCrab> iptables -l
<oldCrab> okay
<oldCrab> -L
<n0bawk> tắt firewall mà
<n0bawk> /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<n0bawk> chkconfig iptables off
<vubuntor278> vậy thì câu lệnh nào dúng vậy ạ
<vubuntor278> ai hướng dẫn dùn em vs ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor278: câu nào cũng đúng
<vubuntor278> vâng em đã làm như thế.nhưng jo em biết sao là đã tắt ạ
<n0bawk>  /etc/init.d/iptables status
<vubuntor278> mọi người cho mình hỏi là bật firewall ntn ạ
<vubuntor278> có ai biết bật firewall ntn không ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor278: Google
<_Tux_> system đếu gì lười như hủi ấy
<n0bawk> .g howto turn on firewall centos
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/fedora-redhat-centos-5-6-disable-firewall/
<iSupyBot> Title: RHEL / Centos Linux Disable Firewall (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<vubuntor368> a lo
<vubuntor474> mấy bác có ai flash lại cái bios của mã nguồn mở chưa
<_Tux_> vubuntor474: chấp nhận có thể tèo mainboard thì chơi thôi
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor474> âu shit
<vubuntor474> thế mà mình tưởng bở
<vubuntor474> đang định làm chuột bạch
<vubuntor474> chơi luôn
<vubuntor474> nhưng mà em chưa biết làm sao đây này
<Severus_> cùng lắm vác main ra tiệm cho nó chạy lại :3
<vubuntor474> main mới giờ thì có thể nạp lại bằng đường usb mà ngại gì
<vubuntor474> không chừng flash xong lại ngon hơn thì hay biết mấy
<Severus_> up bằng usb khi nào thế
<Severus_> :|
<_Tux_> Severus_: flash BIOS chứ làm gì
<_Tux_> Gigabyte thì ngày trước còn có dual bios cơ mà
<_Tux_> ASUS có Crash BIOS Free
<_Tux_> bios tèo thì nó tự nạp lại qua HDD/USB/Đĩa mềm
<_Tux_> UEFI giờ chắc phải hiện đại hơn
<Severus_> anh _Tux_ em mới nghe có vụ flash lại từ hdd/usb
<Severus_> nào giờ tonaf chạy ra tiệm cho nó chạy lại
<Severus_> cái đó là chế độ auto restore ah hay sao anh
<Severus_> :|
<Severus_> có boot được bios lên đâu mà chạy
 * Severus_ thấy có cái default 
<Severus_> lúc bios lỗi
<Severus_> :p
<n2i> }ping
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-30
<vubuntor239> Sao mình ko restart lại networking được nó báo lỗi như thế này:"Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces ""
<vubuntor662> Help me
<vubuntor662> Tôi lỡ tay xóa grub2 của ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor662> chỉ dùm tôi cách cứu lại từ cdLive được ko?
<vubuntor117> mình lỡ gỡ bỏ hoàn toàn grub2
<vubuntor117> làm sao để boot lại được???
<vubuntor117> mình đã cài grub và làm như trong wiki nhưng không được
<C4NoC>  cài lại cho lẹ
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor117> nhưng đây là server web
<vubuntor117> không cài lại được
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor117> lỡ mất dữ liệu là chết
<C4NoC> chroot vào , grub-install
<vubuntor117> mình phân vùng nó riêng nhưng không biết có sao không nữa
<vubuntor117> mình chroot nhưng update-grub không chayu5
<vubuntor117> mọi người cho hỏi
<vubuntor117> khi cài ubuntu mà không muốn mất các phân vùng hiện tại thì chọn option nào vậy?
<n0bawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<iSupyBot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> dọc kỹ cái này rồi muốn làm gf thì làm
<vubuntor117> chào mấy bạn
<vubuntor117> mình sử dụng ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor117> đang sử dụng cd live để sửa lại grub
<vubuntor117> install cái grub chỉ được grub1 ko được grub2
<vubuntor117> cái trong wiki là grub2
<vubuntor117> sao làm theo được\
<n0bawk> grub1 thì lại càng dễ khỏi phải chroot
<n0bawk> .g update grub ubuntu 11.10
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/update-grub.8.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: update-grub - program to generate GRUB’s menu.lst file (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> .g reinstall grub ubuntu 11.10
<iPhenny> n0bawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<iSupyBot> Title: RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor117> thanks
<n0bawk> !grub
<ubot2> Grub là một chương trình quản lý khởi động trong dự án GNU. Grub cho phép người sử dụng có nhiều hệ điều hành trên một máy tính và người dùng có thể chọn vào hệ điều hành nào lúc khởi động. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<iSupyBot> Title: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<vubuntor117> hiện tại đang làm theo cái này nhưng không được
<n0bawk> ko phải grub2 thì chạy grub
<n0bawk> xong rồi find rồi install gì gì đó quên rồi
<n0bawk> nói chung là đơn giản hơn grub 2
<vubuntor117> mình find nhưng nó không có
<n0bawk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<iSupyBot> Title: Grub/XP/Vista Bootloader - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<n0bawk> ko co' tuc' la` chua cai`
<n0bawk> the' thi` phai? cai`
<n0bawk> hoac. la` gõ lệnh sai
<vubuntor117> oke
<vubuntor605> Tôi đang cấu hình lại cái grub1
<truongan> vubuntor605, ờ
<vubuntor605> đã có hiện được test memory nhưng không thấy cái ubuntu để vào
<vubuntor605> hjx
<vubuntor605> vậy sai chỗ nào
<vubuntor605> tôi làm theo trang này http://opensource-sidh.blogspot.com/2011/06/recover-grub-live-ubuntu-cd-pendrive.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Grub rescue from live Ubuntu CD ~ Opensource4beginners (at opensource-sidh.blogspot.com)
<truongan> chắc là file config sai
<vubuntor605> file config chỗ nào bạn
<vubuntor605> tôi làm theo đúng tất cả và tôi đang dùng ubuntu server 11.10
<vubuntor605> cái cd live là desktop 11.10
<vubuntor605> không hiểu có sai gì ko?
<vubuntor605> mong giúp tôi 1 tay
<vubuntor605> có ai ko?
<truongan> file config nằm ở /boot/grub/grub.conf
<truongan> mà hướng dẫn là grub 2 mà
<truongan> grub 2 thì /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<vubuntor605> thanks
<vubuntor605> vậy phải chỉnh lại thế nào?
<_Tux_> vubuntor605: systemadmin hả
<_Tux_> .g how to config grub 0.97
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/legacy/grub.html
<iSupyBot> Title: GNU GRUB Manual 0.97 (at www.gnu.org)
<Severus_> có tên mạo danh mềnh
<Severus_> firewall
<Severus_> nhắc phát vào luôn
<Severus_> firewalldt: who ?
<firewalldt> hehe
<firewalldt> lúc truóc cung hay vaò day
<Severus_> ồ vậy ah
<Severus_> :3
<firewalldt> qua kia Ði :P
<vubuntor504> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor504> file grub.cfg sai thì làm sao để nó tự động update lại cho đúng
<vubuntor504> mình dùng live cd chạy lệnh update-grub phải ko?
<vubuntor504> do file grub.cfg sai nên không vào ubuntu được nữa
<vubuntor513> làm sao để file grub.cfg tự động cập nhật lại cho đúng với ban đầu?
<vubuntor513> ai biết xin chỉ giáo
<vubuntor513> hiện tại mình bị xóa grub trong ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor513> mình đã làm theo hướng thì vào được menu boot có 2 dòng test memory
<vubuntor513> không thấy dòng boot vào kernel
<vubuntor513> ktra thì thấy file grub.cfg thiếu
<vubuntor513> mình muốn hỏi làm sao để cấu hình lại cho đúng lúc đầu
<vubuntor513> dùng app nào được ko?
<_Tux_> vubuntor513: làm theo hướng dẫn này
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<iSupyBot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<firewalldt> !hello
<ubot2> Chào mừng bạn đến với kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến của cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt Nam. Website: http://ubuntu-vn.org. Forum: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org.
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (at ubuntu-vn.org.)
<firewalldt> !kick _Tux_ ^^
<ubot2> Factoid 'kick _Tux_ ^^' not found
<_Tux_> firewalldt: clgt?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-31
<vubuntor015> Co ai ranh ve grub thi giup minh voi
<vubuntor015> minh dang xai ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor015> lo tay remove cai grub ra
<vubuntor015> minh vao bang live cd va da lam duoc cai grub nhung chi chay cai memtest
<vubuntor015> trong phan vung nam o trong o cung chua he dieu hanh, minh kiem tra thay  trong /etc/grub.d chi co 1 file duy nhat
<vubuntor015> vay phai lam the nao de co cac file khac de chay grub
<vubuntor834> chào mọi người, mình đang gặp tình huống khó xử nhờ mọi người giúp mình với !
<vubuntor834> mình dùng laptop : SONY vpccw
<vubuntor834> mình cài ubuntu nhưng các phím tính năng kết hợp với phím "Fn" khi ấn k có tác dụng
<vubuntor015> vay la thieu driver roi do
<vubuntor834> Ví dụ như phím tắt để kết nối máy chiếu hoặc phím tăng sáng, giám sáng k được
<vubuntor834> k biết mình còn cài thiếu cái gì không
<vubuntor015> Thieu driver roi
<vubuntor015> update driver d9i
<vubuntor834> ồ vậy à
<vubuntor834> mình đã update drive rồi mà
<vubuntor834> nó nhận cả card màn hình rồi
<vubuntor015> driver cho ban phim nua
<vubuntor015> chi co thieu driver thoi, nen may khong the su dung cac phim to hop duoc
<vubuntor834> ukie mình chekc lại
<vubuntor834> thank bạn
<vubuntor834> còn 1 điều nữa muốn nhờ bạn
<vubuntor834> cái quản lý update của ubuntu
<vubuntor834> lâu lâu nó lại bảo mình nên update các gói
<vubuntor834> mình nhìn nhiều gói không biết nó là của cái gì
<vubuntor015> cai nay minh khong ranh
<vubuntor834> nên k dám update hết
<vubuntor015> co the va loi cua no
<vubuntor834> bình thường khi bạn dùng thì bạn có chọn update hết tất cả các gói mà nó nhắc không ??
<_Tux_> vubuntor015: update đại đi
<vubuntor834> :D
<_Tux_> nó không bựa như windows đâu mà lo
<vubuntor834> vậy à
<vubuntor834> chỉ là mình sợ lắm cái mình không dùng
 * _Tux_ chả mấy khi break system vì update
<vubuntor834> thì k cần thiết update
<_Tux_> vubuntor015: lol
<_Tux_> không dùng thì đã không cài
<_Tux_> và thứ 2 nữa là các thành phần nó phụ thuộc lẫn nhau
<_Tux_> update chủ yếu là fix bug/security hoặc phiên bản mới
<vubuntor834> thank Tux
<_Tux_> vubuntor834: không update thì xài offline cho rồi
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<vubuntor834> mình mới sử dụng nên còn nhiều cái vẫn bị ảnh hưởng tư duy từ Windows ^ ^
<vubuntor015> Giup minh cai Grub2 voi
<vubuntor015> trong /etc/grub.d cua minh khong con file nao ngoai memtest86+
<_Tux_> vubuntor015: chroot vào rồi sau đó cài lại grub
<_Tux_> nếu bạn đã remove
<_Tux_> mà sao giờ còn xài 11.10 thế
<vubuntor015> tai cai cho may server
<vubuntor015> may dang lam webserver
<vubuntor015> ban cho minh xin huong dan cu the nha
<vubuntor015> minh lam theo tren wiki nhung chi con file memtest ah
<vubuntor015> may file khac dau mat het
<vubuntor015> con cai grub.cfg cung chi co noi dung ve file memtest86 do thoi
<_Tux_> vubuntor015: tại sao tự dưng đi gỡ grub ra làm gì
<_Tux_> cơ mà systemadmin sao lại ...
<vubuntor015> do minh go bo cai ruby khong hieu sao no yeu go luon grub
<vubuntor015> ma quen bam enter 1 phat di luon
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> .g chroot ubuntu 11.10
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://blog.decat.org/aosp-step-by-step-instructions-for-setting-up-a-chrooted-ubuntu-10-04-64bit-build-environment-on-ubuntu-11-10-and-12-04-hosts/
<iSupyBot> Title: AOSP: step by step instructions for setting up a chrooted Ubuntu 10.04 64bit build environment on Ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04 hosts « My Android experiments (at blog.decat.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor015: dùng liveCD
<_Tux_> chroot vào hệ thống kia
<_Tux_> rồi update/fix broken package/reinstall grub
<_Tux_> vubuntor015: là lúc gỡ ra rồi
<_Tux_> sao không cài lại
<vubuntor015> vay mount phan vung chua boot roi chroot vao ha ban
<_Tux_> không phải phân vùng chứa /boot
<_Tux_> mà rootfs
<_Tux_> và các partition (/boot nếu để riêng)
<vubuntor015> minh co phan vung boot rieng va root rieng
<vubuntor015> mount 2 cai vao roi chroot phai ko?
<vubuntor015> minh da lam theo cai nay http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/#.UQnM9EAZW6k
<iSupyBot> Title: How to Repair, Restore, or Reinstall Grub 2 with a Ubuntu Live CD how to ubuntu (at howtoubuntu.org)
<vubuntor015> ban coi xem phai them vao gi nua ko?
<vubuntor015> minh khong ro phai lam sao nua
<vubuntor015> ban giup minh ky ti duoc ko?
<_Tux_> vubuntor015: mount rootfs vào đâu đó
<_Tux_> mount boot vào boot của cái rootfs vừa mount
<_Tux_> mount /dev, /sys
<_Tux_> và /proc
<_Tux_> chroot
<_Tux_> sau đó làm gì thì làm
<_Tux_> như trên hệ thống cũ
 * _Tux_ ăn sáng đã
<vubuntor015> thanks
<_Tux_> từ qua tới giờ mà vẫn chưa mần ra à
<_Tux_> vubuntor015: là sysadmin hay dev?
<vubuntor015> la sao?
<vubuntor015> minh moi vao linux chua moi vai thang
<vubuntor015> ma mount cai /dev dung mount --bind ha
<truongan> _Tux_, đâu phải ai đến với linux cũng admin hay dev đâu mà :D
<_Tux_> truongan: vậy thì là ai ?
<truongan> mình đến với linux để xem film nghe nhạc và chat chit các thể loại
<truongan> =))
<_Tux_> phần nhiều là sysadmin và dev
<truongan> casual user
<vubuntor015> minh lam admin windows
<_Tux_> truongan: enduser mà có server chạy webapp
<vubuntor015> cong ty chuyen qua linux
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<_Tux_> ok
<vubuntor015> dang kinh cuu thi bi may loi nay
<_Tux_> good choice
<truongan> chắc công ty sợ bị đoàn công tác kiểm tra
<_Tux_> vubuntor015: đấy hem phải lỗi nhá
<vubuntor015> hien tai may ban dang la ubuntu het
<vubuntor015> ua
<vubuntor015> so ktra do ^^
<_Tux_> vubuntor015: đấy là do bạn bất cẩn
<_Tux_> gỡ mịa nó grub đi
<vubuntor015> ua
<_Tux_> rồi hệ thống tèo
<_Tux_> liên quan gì tới ubuntu
<vubuntor015> ^^
<vubuntor015> ma minh thay mount cai --bind /dev sys proc thi thieu cai usr
<vubuntor015> khong vao chroot xai lenh duoc
<vubuntor015> qua h lam ca chuc lan
<_Tux_> vubuntor015: thì mình đã nói
<_Tux_> tách ra bao nhiêu phân vùng ở /etc/fstab
<_Tux_> thì mount cho đủ
<vubuntor015> ah
<vubuntor015> nhung neu minh khong biet no co /usr /boot,... thi lam sao mount cho dung
<_Tux_> ...
 * _Tux_ ăn nốt gói mì tôm rồi đi bơm xe
<vubuntor015> oke
<vubuntor015> minh rang lam mong la duoc
<vubuntor015> thanks ban giup do
<vubuntor015> Have a nice day
<vubuntor015> ^^
<vubuntor076> ban _Tux_
<vubuntor124> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor124> chọn vào ubuntu trong bảng grub
<vubuntor124> nhưng nó không load được
<vubuntor124> màn hình chuyển qua chế độ tiết kiệm điện
<vubuntor124> vậy là nó bị gì???
<vubuntor124> mình dùng putty ssh vào thì oke
<vubuntor124> máy đang chạy tốt
<vubuntor124> nhưng sao màn hình máy lại không lên
<vubuntor124> mọi người giúp với
<vubuntor124> ubuntu khởi động được nhưng màn hình không hiển thị
<vubuntor124> putty vào oke
<vubuntor124> máy vẫn chạy ứng dụng được
<vubuntor124> vậy phải làm sao?
<truongan> coi lại settings của Xorg và driver vga
<vubuntor124> để mình nói rõ luôn
<vubuntor124> mình lỡ ngu gỡ cá grub
<vubuntor124> mò qua h thì mới chạy được
<vubuntor124> lên menu cho chọn vào recoverymode và bình thường
<vubuntor124> vào bình thường màn hình đen
<vubuntor124> báo qua chế độ save mode
<vubuntor124> không tác vụ đươc
<vubuntor124> còn recovery mode thì oke
<vubuntor124> mình putty ktra thì máy đang chạy ứng dụng đầy đủ
<vubuntor124> vậy để phải coi lại xorg và driver hả?
<vubuntor124> ah mình xài bản server 11.10
<C4NoC> coi xorg.log
<C4NoC> nó báo lỗi gì
<vubuntor124> oke
<vubuntor124> không có file xorg.log trong /var/log
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> xorg....
<C4NoC> gì đó
<vubuntor124> không có 1 file nào bắt đầu từ x
<C4NoC> vậy vào console chạy startx
<vubuntor124> mình xài bản server
<vubuntor124> đang ngồi ngay máy đó
<vubuntor124> khởi động xong màn hình im luôn
<vubuntor124> putty thì oke
<C4NoC> server?
<C4NoC> vậy có chạy X ko?
<C4NoC> hay console thôi?
<vubuntor124> không có X
<vubuntor124> chỉ command line ah
<vubuntor124> console đó
<vubuntor124> là start lên phải có dấu nháy thôi
<vubuntor124> mà nó ko lên
<vubuntor124> mình xài dox
<vubuntor124> mình xài dos
<vubuntor124> không giao diện
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor124> sao vậy bạn?
<C4NoC> vui vậy
<n2i> (Đó ko phải là DOS mà :( )
<vubuntor124> giúp mình được ko?
<C4NoC> ctrl-alt-f1 -f2 chÆ°a
<vubuntor124> thì bản server nên không có X
<C4NoC> và ếu có cái gọi là DOS nhé
<n2i> DAFUQ =]]
<vubuntor124> thì boot xong thì có 1 dấu nháy trên màn hình
<vubuntor124> còn toàn bộ im ra
<n2i> Bạn đang sử dụng Server, rồi bạn đòi hỏi gì đây?
<vubuntor124> còn toàn bộ im re
<n0bawk> có gõ đc chữ ko?
<n2i> Một cái màn hình Desktop sao? :3
<vubuntor124> ý mình là không làm được gì
<vubuntor124> nó không cho làm gì hết
<n0bawk> thế thì chắc gỡ cái gì nó tèo luôn rồi
<vubuntor124> phải putty mới xài được
<n0bawk> vào recovery vẫn đc hả?
<vubuntor124> ùa
<n0bawk> putty từ máy khác?
<vubuntor124> vào recovery thì gõ được
<vubuntor124> ùa putty máy khác thì gõ chữ được
<n0bawk> putty từ máy khác thì lại vào đc?
<n0bawk> vubuntor124: có login đc ko?
<C4NoC> ko lẽ disable hết mấy console
<n0bawk> chắc thế
<vubuntor124> máy không hiện loggin
<vubuntor124> putty thì có
<n0bawk> ờ thế có khi nghịch dại tắt béng hết đống console đi rồi :))
<vubuntor124> vay655 ktra thế nào
<vubuntor124> để mình nói lại nha
<vubuntor124> vào máy
<vubuntor124> boot vào ubuntu
<C4NoC> chỗ nào thì quên béng luôn rồi
<vubuntor124> máy chỉ hiện dấu náy thôi
<vubuntor124> sau đó dùng putty ở máy khác thì vào được để xài
<vubuntor124> ở ngay máy đó thì không làm gì được
<vubuntor124> gõ chữ ko?
<C4NoC> google, enable console linux
<vubuntor124> thanks
<vubuntor124> mà cho mình hỏi thêm
<vubuntor124> tại mới repair lại cái grub
<vubuntor124> vậy nếu hiện menu và boot vào ubuntu được là oke phải ko?
<C4NoC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<iSupyBot> Title: SerialConsoleHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor124> nó chạy như cũ và không thiếu gì hết phải ko mọi người
<C4NoC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto
<vubuntor124> thanks all
<vubuntor124> hi all
<vubuntor124> có ai trong này ở HCM ko?
<C4NoC> ko
<truongan> có
<vubuntor124> hi truongan
<vubuntor124> ở đâu vậy?
<vubuntor124> tui đang làm ở Bình Thạnh
<vubuntor124> mọi người cho hỏi tí
<vubuntor124> cái desktop mình cài bản server thì dùng giao diện CLI
<vubuntor124> bây giờ vào thì nó không hiện mà tắt hẳn màn hình
<vubuntor124> mình putty từ máy khác ktra thì vào được
<vubuntor124> chạy trên putty thấy bình thường
<C4NoC> lolz
<vubuntor124> vậy thì nó bị gì mà cái monitor không lên để sử dụng CLI
<C4NoC>  vừa hỏi xong
<C4NoC> trả lời xong
<C4NoC> giờ hỏi tiếp
<vubuntor124> mình chỉnh rồi
<vubuntor124> tạo file như trong trang đó
<vubuntor124> start lên oke
<vubuntor124> reboot lại cũng ko được
<C4NoC> ps -ef | grep getty
<C4NoC> coi có cái gì ko
<vubuntor124> có
<vubuntor124>  root       995     1  0 11:01 tty4     00:00:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty4 root       999     1  0 11:01 tty5     00:00:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty5 root      1012     1  0 11:01 tty2     00:00:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty2 root      1013     1  0 11:01 tty3     00:00:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty3 root      1016     1  0 11:01 tty6     00:00:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty6 root      1428     1  0 11:02 tty1     00:00:00 /sbin/gett
<vubuntor124> root      1429     1  0 11:02 ttyS0    00:00:00 /sbin/getty -L 115200 ttyS0 vt102
<C4NoC> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor124> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1592183/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> thế chịu
<C4NoC> chưa bao giờ bị
<vubuntor124> ùa
<vubuntor124> thanks nhiều
<C4NoC> ai bảo xài ubuntu server chi
<vubuntor124> công ty kêu
<C4NoC> lại còn 11.10
<C4NoC> mấy bản LTS ko xài
<vubuntor124> với xài bằng desktop cùi mía lắm
<vubuntor124> đau khổ lắm bạn ơi
<C4NoC> cty kêu thì kêu lại
<C4NoC> yêu cầu chuối vừa thôi
<vubuntor124> đâu phải muốn theo ý mình là được
<C4NoC> ko theo bắt phải theo
<vubuntor124> nhưng máy thì không có
<vubuntor124> server thiệt không có 1 con
<vubuntor124> toàn chơi desktop thay server ko ah
<vubuntor124> nói chung công ty cùi mía lắm
<C4NoC>  ò
<C4NoC> nghe bắt xài 11.10 làm server
<C4NoC> là biết cùi ròi
<vubuntor124> bh bản server chọn LTS ngon nhất phải ko bạn?
<C4NoC> debian, centos mà xài
<CoconutCrab> chắc thế
<vubuntor124> thì đang kêu qua centos nè
<vubuntor124> ah cho hỏi bạn sinh năm bao nhiêu cho dễ xưng hô
<C4NoC> sv hả
<C4NoC> đâu như năm thứ 9
<vubuntor124> hả???
<C4NoC> chả nhớ nữa
<vubuntor124> là sao?
<vubuntor124> em sinh năm 91
<vubuntor124> mới ra trường
<vubuntor124> ko kiếm được công ty nên vào công ty này kiếm chút cháo
<vubuntor124> ai dè toàn cùi ko
 * CoconutCrab dòm sn 180% C4NoC 
<vubuntor124> nếu anh C4NoC là sv năm thứ 9 thì xin gọi bằng anh
<vubuntor124> ^^
<C4NoC> :'(
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab: mềnh iu đời ét vê lém
<CoconutCrab> okay
 * CoconutCrab 17 4ever
<vubuntor124> ??
<C4NoC> okay
<vubuntor124> cho hỏi ai rành CentOS thì cho em hỏi tí?
<vubuntor124> cho nick yahoo cho tiện
<C4NoC> ok
<C4NoC> tính phí dịch vụ nhé
<vubuntor124> sax
<vubuntor124> tính nhiêu anh?
<C4NoC> hỏi CoconutCrab  kìa
<_Tux_> 100k/h
 * _Tux_ kiếm tiền chơi Tết =))
<vubuntor124> sax luôn
<C4NoC>  ớ
<C4NoC> tên _Tux_ phá giá
<vubuntor124> em sv làm đủ ăn ah
<vubuntor124> mấy anh tha em
<vubuntor124> hjc
<C4NoC> :3
 * _Tux_ còn chả có mà ăn
<n0bawk> phá giá quá _Tux_ ơi :))
<vubuntor124> a giúp em cho xin cái nick yahoo  nha
<_Tux_> n0bawk: 1h mà =)
<vubuntor124> cho em hỏi
 * _Tux_ đi Google xem yahoo là cái gì
<n0bawk> _Tux_: support theo giờ phải tính tiền nhiều hơn chứ :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor124: không hỏi nữa
<vubuntor124> nickname trong đây đổi như thế nào vậy?
<_Tux_> vubuntor124: đưa tiền đã
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor124> _Tux_ ............sax......sax
<C4NoC>  ờ
<C4NoC> rõ ràng tên _Tux_ phá giá
<C4NoC> đang định hét 2-300k
 * _Tux_ bị ném đá
<vubuntor124> sax
<vubuntor124> mấy anh hét dữ quá chắc em chạy
<C4NoC> đùa đấy
<C4NoC> ko thì vác dầu ăn đến nhà anh _Tux_
<C4NoC> :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor124: mới đi làm
<_Tux_> ếu sợ gì hết
<_Tux_> thằng nào nói ngu
<_Tux_> chửi chết mịa nó đi
<_Tux_> cần thì quit
<_Tux_> làm đầy tớ mấy thằng ngu tổn thọ lắm
<n0bawk> C4NoC: ờ $15/h là chuẩn đó
<vubuntor124> hjxhjx
<vubuntor124> vậy được đảm bảo gì ko vậy?
<vubuntor124> .............
<_Tux_> vubuntor124: không PM
 * _Tux_ lấy 15$x22k
 * _Tux_ xòe tay đếm đếm
<vubuntor124> bh $=22k rồi ah
<vubuntor124> bữa nhớ 20k thôi mà ta
<_Tux_> vậy là ~300k.h
<_Tux_> ok
<_Tux_> chốt giá
<vubuntor124> wow
<vubuntor124> im lặng.............
<n0bawk> làm tư vấn mà
<n0bawk> phải lấy lãi bù lỗ chứ :))
<n0bawk> ko lẽ mình bỏ công sức ra 100k chỉ thu về 100k thế thì lấy đâu ra sức để mà học hỏi thêm nhể :))
<vubuntor124> ùa
<n2i> Tiền mặt hay chuyển khoản đây :-/
<_Tux_> chuyển khoản qua paypal
<_Tux_> Visa
<_Tux_> đều được
<_Tux_> bitcoin cũng chơi
<_Tux_> =)
<n0bawk> haha
<vubuntor124> quit
<n0bawk> doạ quá bạn kia sợ chạy mất dép rồi :))
<n0bawk> haiz
<_Tux_> sysadmin windows xịn đấy
<C4NoC> :]]
<_Tux_> quay lại kìa
<Linux_Vn> hihi
<_Tux_> ôi sysadmin xịn của M$
<Linux_Vn> vào tám chơi
<_Tux_> giờ thành LinuxVN
<_Tux_> Linux_Vn: ở chỗ nè tám chơi
<_Tux_> tính phí rẻ hơn nhiều
<_Tux_> chỉ khoảng 70% giá support thôi
<Linux_Vn> phí sao mà rẻ
<Linux_Vn> Tám gì đây ta
 * _Tux_ scan thử ip cty Linux_Vn cho đỡ buồn
<n2i> :D
 * n0bawk hình như đang xài 3g
<Linux_Vn> ???
<Linux_Vn> sao lại 3G
<_Tux_> n0bawk: VNPT HN kìa
<_Tux_> =)
<Linux_Vn> hả kỳ thế
<n0bawk> _Tux_: à thế chắc con server xài 3g thấy có vt102 :))
<_Tux_> chạy apache ldap
<_Tux_> toàn dùng Ubuntu
<Linux_Vn> kinh
<Linux_Vn> làm sao hay thế
<Linux_Vn> ủa
<_Tux_> có cả pptp nữa sao á
<_Tux_> =))
<Linux_Vn> công ty xài của Viettel mà
<C4NoC> ip kia viettel
<Linux_Vn> sao nói VNPT HN???
<_Tux_> ờ
<_Tux_> đọc nhầm sang đoạn trackcert của mình
<Linux_Vn> mà ktra sao biết có apache và ldap vậy?
<C4NoC> ồ
<C4NoC> cty bất động sản à
<Linux_Vn> no
<n2i> =]]
<n2i> trở thành victim rồi :P
<Linux_Vn> chết chắc luôn
<Linux_Vn> hjc
<_Tux_> FTTH ở HCM
<_Tux_> đúng hem ta
<Linux_Vn> thì tui ở HCM
<Linux_Vn> xài của hcm thôi
<_Tux_> 1723 <- là port nào ta
<Linux_Vn> trên iplocation.net có thông tin đó
<Linux_Vn> không biết nữa
<Linux_Vn> port gì lạ vậy?
<n2i> grep 1723 /etc/services
<n2i> !grep 1723 /etc/services
<ubot2> n2i: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<C4NoC> pptp
<C4NoC> ldap mà cũng đem khoe ra nữa à
<Linux_Vn> là sao?
<_Tux_> C4NoC: xịn mà
<_Tux_> :))
<Linux_Vn> ldap khoe ra là sao vậy?
<Linux_Vn> nó public hả
<n0bawk> _Tux_: 1723 chắc là custom service thôi
<n0bawk> chứ mặc định làm gì có service nào dùng số to thế nhỉ
<Linux_Vn> 1723 là port VPN mà
<Linux_Vn> sử dụng PTPP
<firewalldt> quyê't Ði.nh va.y Ði
<n2i> thấy grep ra pptp
<n0bawk> firewalldt: sao tự nhiên dạo này lại mò vào đây :P
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> đi reset modem kìa
<Linux_VN> sao rồi
<Linux_VN> thấy có gì ko?
<n2i> 12:01:59 < C4NoC> đi reset modem kìa
<Linux_VN> là sao?
<Linux_VN> reset modem chỗ tui hả
<firewalldt> mò vo vì con server lõi ròi
<firewalldt> chua có thòi gian fix
<firewalldt> kho²i Ðo.ng hok lên rôì ^^
<firewalldt> im lun ^^
<n0bawk> firewalldt: :D
<firewalldt> :P
<n0bawk> wb
<vubuntor452> cho toi hoi vi sao moi lan toi update cho phien ban 12.04 thi deu bi thong bao loi
<vubuntor452> Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems. Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<vubuntor452> vay phai lam the nao
<vubuntor452> may tinh cua toi bi lam sao vay
<firewalldt> cho nó rü.c rõ
<firewalldt> CoconutCrab lúc truóc láy nick gì va.y
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-01
<vubuntor490> Mình đang bị lỗi :
<vubuntor490> error : unknown filesystem.
<vubuntor490> grub rescue>
<vubuntor490> Khổ nỗi cho cái đĩa Win, Ubuntu, Mac nó đều báo vậy
<vubuntor490> nên mình ko làm gì đc
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-02
<vubuntor667> mình đã tạo 1 file có ten wvdial.conf, Giờ mình muốn copy nó vào thư mục etc
<vubuntor667> thì phải làm sao các bạn ơi
<vubuntor667> mình đang tập sử dụng ubuntu
<vubuntor667> nên còn chưa biết nhiều lệnh
<vubuntor667> mong được giúp đỡ
<vubuntor564> chào mọi người
<vubuntor564> mọi người có thể giúp mình một chút không
<vubuntor564> mình đang gặp khó khăn trong việc cài drive NVdia
<vubuntor564> mình đã đọc tài liệu hướng dẫn trên Wiki và trên forum
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install nvidia-drivers?
<vubuntor564> mình làm đến bước sử dụng tổ hợp phím nhấn Ctrl+Alt+F3
<n0bawk> ko cần phải làm như thế
<vubuntor564> cho mình hỏi là tổ hợp phím đó có tác dụng gì vậy ??
<vubuntor564> vậy à
<vubuntor564> :(
<n0bawk> chuyển sang console (giao diện dòng lệnh)
<vubuntor564> uh rồi sao nữa n0bawk ?
<vubuntor564> cho mình hỏi thêm 1 cái nữa với
<vubuntor564> con máy mình không nhận 1 số phím tắt
<vubuntor564> nhÆ° fn + 5
<vubuntor564> cái này nghe nói thiếu drive
<vubuntor564> vậy nó thiếu drive của cái nào vậy ??
<vubuntor564> thông cảm mình mới chuyển từ win qua dùng
<vubuntor564> đã tìm lỗi này nhưng chưa thấy
<vubuntor564> hoặc do mình tìm chưa trúng
<vubuntor564> nhờ mn giúp
<vubuntor363> mình đã tạo một file ở thư mục home
<vubuntor363> giờ mình muốn copy nó qua thư mục etc
<vubuntor363> phải làm thế nào các bạn ơi
<vubuntor363> mong các bạn giúp đỡ
<vubuntor363> mình mới học dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor363> khong ai giup minh ah?
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor363
<ubot2> vubuntor363: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor692> các bạn cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor692> giờ mình có 1 file ở thư mục home
<vubuntor692> mình muốn copy vào thư mục etc
<vubuntor692> thì mình phải làm thế nào
<vubuntor692> mong các bạn giúp đỡ
<n2i> bạn chỉ cần tìm hiểu các lệnh cơ bản là có thể thao tác được rồi
<crimsonCrab> thêm lệnh sudo vào trước
<n2i> chắc hẳn bạn đã biết lệnh dùng để copy file là gì rồi chứ?
<vubuntor692> mình biết lệnh cp file thumuc
<vubuntor692> là chep file vao thu muc
<vubuntor692> nhung khi minh go sudo -i
<vubuntor692> sau đó gõ "cp file etc"
<vubuntor692> mà ko dc
<n2i> Mình hỏi lại bạn mấy câu:
<n2i> 1. sudo -i kia giúp bạn làm gì?
<vubuntor692> mình mới bắt đầu tìm hiểu vè ubuntu
<n2i> 2. Sau khi chạy 'sudo -i' kia thì bạn là ai, và đang ở đâu?
<vubuntor692> chuyển sang quyền ng dùng cao cấp
<n2i> 3. Cái file bạn muốn copy tên gì? 'file'?
<crimsonCrab> không được như thế nào?
<vubuntor692> tên wvdial.conf
<n2i> Vậy chính xác lệnh bạn đã sử dụng để copy file kìa là?
<vubuntor692> cp wvdial etc
<n2i> Nó báo lỗi là No such file phải ko?
<crimsonCrab> thế gõ lệnh cp sai rồi
<vubuntor692> chinh xác
<vubuntor692> no such file
<vubuntor692> bạn có thể giúp mình sửa lệnh như thế nào?
<n2i> Vì bạn đã nhập không đúng tên file cần cp rồi.
<n2i> tên file của bạn là wvdial.conf cơ mà?
<vubuntor692> phải nhập thêm cả đuôi của nó nữa hả bạn
<n2i> trọn tên file.
<n2i> bạn gọi tên thiếu, thì nó đâu biết là ai. (ngoại trừ dùng một vài cách khác)
<n2i> bạn thử lại đi
<vubuntor692> mình mới thử lại
<vubuntor692> trong thư mục home có file bai1.c
<vubuntor692> mình gõ lệnh
<vubuntor692> cp bai1.c etc
<vubuntor692> nó vẫn báo no such file
<n2i> bạn pwd xem kết quả là gì?
<n2i> tiếp theo, bạn ls xem có gì?
<vubuntor692> pwd
<vubuntor692> kq la root
<n2i> /root?
<vubuntor692> đúng
<vubuntor692> có gì sai ko bạn?
<n2i> Tức là bạn đang ở ... nhà của người ta.
<n2i> Mà file bai1.c đang bỏ ở nhà bạn cơ mà!
<n2i> trong home của bạn
<n2i> Nó báo no such file là phải rồi
<vubuntor692> lenh cd
<vubuntor692> di chuyen sang thu muc home
<vubuntor692> sao ko dc ban nhỉ?
<n2i> bạn dùng lệnh đó như thế nào?
<vubuntor692> minh goc "cd"
<vubuntor692> sau đó pwd
<vubuntor692> van có kq /root
<n2i> tại sao bạn chỉ dùng mỗi 'cd' mà ko thêm bất cứ gì sau lệnh đó?
<n2i> có gì sai ở câu lệnh vừa trên của bạn ko?
<vubuntor692> mình thấy trong tờ ghi lệnh co ghi :
<n2i> trong khi bạn muốn trở về home của mình
<vubuntor692> cd : di chuyen sang thư mục home
<vubuntor692> nên mình chỉ ghi vậy
<n2i> đúng là như vậy rồi
<n2i> nhưng bạn muốn trở về home của mình phải không?
<vubuntor692> đúng vậy
<n2i> vậy cái lệnh trên nó có đưa bạn về home của mình không?
<vubuntor692> ko bạn ah
<vubuntor692> cd /home
<vubuntor692> đúng ko bạn
<n2i> mình chắc chắn là nó đã thực hiện đúng ý bạn rồi
<n2i> không, lệnh trên của bạn là đúng rồi
<n2i> nhưng: bạn trở về home của root, vì bạn hiện đang là root :|
<n2i> Bạn mường tượng ra rồi chứ?
<vubuntor692> hiểu rồi bạn ah
<vubuntor692> vậy mình sẽ ko dung sudo -i nua
<vubuntor692> ma se dung sudo cp bai1.c etc
<n2i> gần đúng rồi đấy.
<n2i> lệnh trên của bạn có các thành phần, theo thứ tự
<n2i> sudo để lấy quyền root, cp là lệnh copy, bai1.cc là tên file cần copy, và etc là đích đến
<n2i> bạn thử đi.
<vubuntor692> ok, để mình thử xem nào
<n2i> mình chắc chắn là câu lệnh sẽ thành công, nhưng lại ko đúng ý bạn
<vubuntor692> ko báo lỗi
<vubuntor692> nhưng sau đó mình kiểm tra bằng cách
<n2i> tức câu lệnh đã thực thi thành công
<vubuntor692> cd /etc
<vubuntor692> ls
<vubuntor692> lại ko tìm thấy bai1.c trong do
<n2i> đúng vậy
<n2i> bạn trở về nhà đi, ta nói tiếp
<n2i> câu lệnh thực thi thành công
<n2i> nhưng bạn có phát hiện ra bạn đã có gì sai trên câu lệnh trên chưa?
<vubuntor692> minh thieu dấu / chăng?
<vubuntor692> có lẽ phải gõ /etc
<n2i> đúng vậy
<n2i> đúng vấn đề rồi đó
<_Tux_> Tết nhất rồi. Nghỉ ăn Tết đi mọi người :))
<n2i> bạn chạy lại lệnh trên xem tn nao
<vubuntor692> ok
 * _Tux_ đề nghị n2i gập máy tính lại đi chơi với gf =)
<vubuntor692> để xem thế nào nhé
 * n2i Ồ Tết :'(
<vubuntor692> làm fien bạn quá
 * n2i FA đây! :P
<n2i> vubuntor692: tiếp tục đi bạn
<vubuntor692> ok roi bạn ah
<vubuntor692> có trong etc rồi
<vubuntor692> cho mình hỏi bạn chuyện riêng tí dc ko?
<n2i> Giờ bạn chắc hiểu rõ vấn đề rồi. Túm váy lại nào
<n2i> vubuntor692: !ask
<vubuntor692> các bạn làm hỗ trợ trực tuyến thế này dc lâu chưa?
<vubuntor692> các bạn chắc đi làm cả rồi nhỉ?
<n2i> ko nhiều, cũng đủ để tính bằng năm
 * n2i cạp cạp đất
<vubuntor692> mình thấy 1 số nhà tuyển dụng họ yêu cầu phải biết linux
<vubuntor692> mình vẫn chưa hiểu lý do tại sao họ yêu cầu vậy
 * _Tux_ biết dùng windows
<_Tux_> vubuntor692: vì họ cần những công việc dính đến linux
<_Tux_> vayâyậy thoôi
<vubuntor692> cảm ơn các bạn nhiều nhé
<vubuntor692> khuya rồi, ngủ mai ra ruộng sớm
<vubuntor692> hix
<n2i> vubuntor692: nãy giờ túm váy được chưa?
<vubuntor692> rồi banj ạ, mình có biết thêm mot chút
<vubuntor692> đánh đúng cú pháp lệnh
<vubuntor692> thì mới thuc hien dung y minh dc
<n2i> 1. cd thì đúng là về home thật, nhưng phải biết mình là ai :3
<n2i> 2. phải đúng, đủ tên file, kể cả hoa thường, vv, ..
<n2i> ví dụ vậy
<n2i> 3. chú ý đích đến là thư mục hay file, và đường dẫn đến
<n2i> 4. tại sao bạn lại phải dùng sudo?
<n2i> giờ bạn đang ở home của mình, và có 1 file etc
<n2i> và chưa chắc là bạn xóa được file đó, trừ phi dùng sudo :)
<vubuntor692> cam Æ¡n banj
<vubuntor692> hi vọng sẽ dc các ban giup do trong thoi gian toi
<vubuntor692> thực ra mình fai  copy file vao etc
<vubuntor692> la vi minh dùng usb 3g hsdpa
<vubuntor692> mà bên ubuntu ko nhân
<vubuntor692> nên mình lam theo bài viết trên diễn đàn
<vubuntor692> gio minh đang vao bằng usb 3g của Viettel
<vubuntor692> cái của Viettel thì nó nhận
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-03
<vubuntor673> cho em hỏi về quản lý thông tin và cách làm việc của Ubuntu?
<_Tux_> *quản lý thông tin*?
<_Tux_> *Cách làm việc của Ubuntu*?
<_Tux_> làm việc gì?
<vubuntor648> Chao ban, cho minh hoi cai may in LBP3300 trong Ubuntu cai nhu the nao nhi
<vubuntor648> Có ai giúp mình với, mình cài LBP3300 trong Ubuntu mãi mà không đựoc
<vubuntor668> Chào bạn
<vubuntor668> bạn cho mình hỏi tý đựoc không?
<vubuntor811> Caho ban
<vubuntor811> Chao ban
<vubuntor026> hi
<vubuntor026> Co ai
<vubuntor026> giup mjnh voi
<vubuntor026> help me
<vubuntor696> chao ban
<truongan> bạn chào lại vubuntor696
<vubuntor133> Chào bạn
<vubuntor133> Cho mình hỏi tý đựoc không
<vubuntor020> anh nào làm ơn chỉ e cài ubuntu vs
<vubuntor020> e cài từ usb
<vubuntor020> cứ load đến logo là đứng đấy lâu lắm
 * n2i whois taquangquan
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-28
<afterlastangel> ><
<afterlastangel> tết vắn hue
#ubuntu-vn 2015-01-28
<vubuntor586> người dùng mới cần làm j ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2015-01-29
<vubuntor942> Chào mọi người,
<vubuntor942> mọi người cho mình hỏi 1 chút nhé
<vubuntor942> trước mình cài win7 và ubuntu chạy song song (grub2)
<vubuntor942> giờ mình muốn xóa bản ubuntu đang cài để cài bản khác
<vubuntor942> các bước mình thực hiện
<vubuntor942> - fixmbr, fixboot, scanos qua bootrec
<vubuntor942> vào windows, format lại 2 phân vùng / và /home bằng mini tool partition wizard
<vubuntor942> giờ mình vào được windows 7 bình thường
<vubuntor942> nhưng khi boot vài usb cài ubuntu thì click vào try hay install đều bị lỗi này
<vubuntor942> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ao6datwmsxnuser/DSC_0911.JPG?dl=0
<SuperLuserv3> [ Dropbox - DSC_0911.JPG ] - www.dropbox.com
<vubuntor942> cám ơn mọi người đã đọc tin và xin lỗi nếu như format câu hỏi của mình dài dòng
<Stanley00> vubuntor942: bạn còn ở đó chứ?
<vubuntor942> yes
<vubuntor942> mình vẫn đang chờ
<vubuntor942> :D
<vubuntor942> vừa ăn cơm vừa xem có cách nào work around không
<Stanley00> vubuntor942: nếu chỉ cần cài lại Ubuntu, thì làm gì mà phải cực khổ fix boot, format chi vậy? cứ ghi cái usb ubuntu rồi cài lại là xong thôi mà.
<vubuntor942> ừ
<vubuntor942> theo như mình nói ở trên thì mình làm thế rồi
<vubuntor942> nhưng khi bấm try ubuntu hay install thì đều nhảy ra lỗi
<Stanley00> giờ cái đầu tiên là đảm bảo checksum trên usb boost đúng cái đã, cái này lúc vừa boot, có cái màn hình màu tím, bạn nhấn esc sẽ có menu kiểm tra.
<vubuntor942> mình chụp lại rồi, bạn xem link dropbox mình gửi í
<Stanley00> pass được  cái đó đi rồi tính tiếp.
<vubuntor942> ok để mình thử
<vubuntor942> mình nghĩ không cần checksum vì cái usb này tạo xong mình cài nhiều lần rồi
<vubuntor942> vấn đề có lẽ nằm trên máy chứ không phải do bộ live
<vubuntor942> để mình thử
<vubuntor942> menu kiểm tra mà bạn nói
<vubuntor942> có 3 item
 * Stanley00 không giả định bất cứ gì hết, cứ theo checklist mà làm. Và bạn đừng có dùng phím enter kiểu đó, khó chịu lắm. Viết hết rồi nhấn enter như /me nhé.
<vubuntor942> check disc for defects
<vubuntor942> ok, mình sẽ chat thành dòng
<vubuntor942> rồi, giờ thì vào bất cứ phần nào nó cũng nhảy ra lỗi như link mình post ở trên
<Stanley00> bạn tạo usb boot bằng cách nào thế? và có checksum trước khi ghi usb không?
<vubuntor942> mình tạo qua cái universal usb installer
<vubuntor942> mình không check
<Stanley00> okay, vậy giờ bạn checksum file iso trước, rồi dùng tool ở trang này http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows để ghi usb, sau đó boot usb và checksum lại nếu cần thử xem
<SuperLuserv3> [ How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu ] - www.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor942> ok, mình sẽ check lại file iso. còn tool bạn gửi mình là tool mình nói ở trên đấy
<Stanley00> ok, vậy bạn cứ checksum trước, để mình xem lại vụ tools, vì trước giờ chả dùng trên windows nên không rành lắm
<vubuntor942> ok, cám ơn bạn, Stanley
<Stanley00> vubuntor942: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Windows bạn xem lại trang này nhé, mình khuyên là nên dùng win32image, nó sẽ xóa dữ liệu trên usb, nhưng luôn đảm bảo chạy được
<SuperLuserv3> [ Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor942> Mình vừa check xong, valid. Mình hỏi thêm 1 chút, máy mình dùng chip 64bit, vậy mình sẽ phải down bản ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64 đúng không bạn?
<Stanley00> vubuntor942: không cần thiết phải dùng 64, nhưng nếu ram nhiều nhiều một tí(khoảng 3-4G trở lên) thì dùng bản 64 sẽ tốt hơn.
<vubuntor942> Minh dùng 8gb nên muốn tận dụng hết. Mình nghĩ AMD64 là cho chip AMD, còn intel thì sẽ là X64. Mình hiểu có sai không?
<Stanley00> vubuntor942: ơ, ubuntu hay linux giờ chỉ chia x86 là 32 và x86_64 là 64 bit thôi chứ nhỉ?
<vubuntor942> mình thấy có bản AMD64 chứ không thấy có x64 hay x86_64
<Stanley00> ơ mà bạn download từ trang nào mà lại thấy mấy cái đó nhỉ? từ trang chủ ubuntu.com thì giấu hết mà?
<vubuntor942> mình down trang chủ, nhưng tất nhiên khi downloader get được file thì nó sẽ hiện tên mà :D
<Stanley00> à, okay, mình chỉ sợ download nhầm chỗ thôi. AMD64 với x86_64 tương thích nhau nên bạn cứ an tâm nhé. dùng được cho cả intel lẫn amd.
<vubuntor942> ok! giờ mình sẽ thử tool tạo bộ cài
<Stanley00> vubuntor942: good luck! :3
<vubuntor942> cám ơn, trông cái tool này đơn giản nhỉ :D
<vubuntor942> +1 for you, Stanley
<vubuntor942> it works!
<Stanley00> vubuntor942: :3
#ubuntu-vn 2015-01-30
<vubuntor223> ubuntu lỗi xác thực khi cài app
#ubuntu-vn 2015-01-31
<vubuntor822> nginx của mình bị lỗi 404 :)
<vubuntor822> Nginx mình cài trên ubuntu để chạy web PHP bị lỗi 404. có a nào chỉ e cách khắc phục k ạ?>
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor822: do cấu hình
<MrTuxHdb> tại nginx đếu đâu
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-01
<CoconutCrab> nothing new
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-03
<vubuntor392> buồn ngủ quá mờ k đc ngủ :(
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-05
<vubuntor524> mình vừa cài ubuntu bạn có thể cho mình cách cài các phần mềm hỗ trợ tiếng Việt và trình xem video dc ko
<lewtds> vubuntor524: https://github.com/Ubuntu-VN/wiki/wiki/G%C3%B5-ti%E1%BA%BFng-Vi%E1%BB%87t
<lewtds> xem video thì bạn cài vlc vào
<lewtds> cài thêm các bộ codec nữa
<lewtds> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor524> bác cho em xin các câu lệnh cơ bản để cài các driver cần thiết với
<vubuntor524> sr bác em rep  hơi chậm =( bác nhiệt tình quá
#ubuntu-vn 2017-02-01
<MeiMei> bên này lâu lắm òi k có ai nhỉ
